# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Ruins of Azlant OOC

## u-b

Character
Race
Class
Player
Status

Laurelata
Elf
Rogue
farothel
In Play

Hewitt Faol
Ratfolk
Summoner
DaOldeWolf
In Play

Jessica Cooper
Aasimar
Cleric
FarmerBink
In Play

Henri
Half-Orc
Ranger
DarkOne
In Play

Tazmara Stonesong
Dwarf
Kineticist
SanguinePenguin
In Play

Marius Dimiri
Human
Ranger
Spore
NPC



IC thread was here and is now here.
Original recruitment thread is here.
The map of the archipelago is here and here.
The map of the island is here.
The map of the village is here.
The downtime rules are here.
The colony stpeadsheet is here.

*Spoiler: Downtime house rules*
Show

1. You can convert between various types of capital as per standard rules, but also have the following options. When building an useful business, you can convert Influence to Goods or Labor at 2:1 rate (get an approval from the governor to have this benefit; a farm or a workshop probably qualifies). When building somethng for the benefit of the colony as a whole, you can convert Influence to Goods or Labor at 1:1 rate (get an approval from the governor to have this benefit; a stockade or a militia probably qualifies).
2. New buildings within the original perimeter require an explicit approval and can take _a lot_ of Influence. Upgrading and rebuilding within the original footprint does not count.
3. Not everything listed in the rules is availabe. Ask before you proceed.
4. You can spend 1 point of Influence to either gain a +5 on a skill check when appropriate OR have an NPC make a skill check requiring no more than an hour of work.
5. You can spend 1 point of Influence to have one 1st-level spell or a bunch of cantrips cast on your behalf. Spend 2 points for a 2nd-level spell.

NPCs will speak in *bold black*.

----------


## farothel

I'll use this colour for speech if it's okay with you.  Mostly because it's the colour I use in other PbPs and that way I don't have to think about it.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I think I will go with _dark orange_. A color most fitting for a char with that appearance.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hiya ladies (?) and gents (heh)!  This is Jessica's player reporting for service.  Because she's such an upstanding sweetheart, I'll have her speak using a golden yellow, dark enough to read.  If that seems unsuitable to anyone, let me know.  Otherwise, she'll be an absolute dear to work with! XD

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I'm glad my 11th hour submission worked out.  Happy to game with all of you.  (I don't _think_ I've played with any of you in the past.)  Taz shall use dark red for "speech" and _thoughts_.

*Spoiler: Taz*
Show

Tazmara "Taz" Stonesong - Dwarven Kineticist

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Tazmara "Taz" Stonesong was born and raised in Taggoret.  She comes from a long line of Stonesongs - proud miners with huge families that view themselves as the backbone of the Taggoret economy.  Taz, along with her six older brothers, seemed destined to join into the family business, and she was happy with that.  When learning the mining trade from her second eldest (and favorite) brother, Goran, there was a cave in that flooded the cavern, and trapped her brother under the rubble.  It was in that moment that her powers first manifested, and she used the very water that was killing him to free him from the rubble, before she dragged him to safety.

Initially the manifestation of these powers left her and those around her frightened, even her parents and brothers (with the exception of Goran), but after a few weeks everyone grew accustomed to her new normal.  Eventually, her entire clan, parents and five brothers included (sans Goran), began to tease her about this newfound aquatic nature.  She was commonly addressed by such monikers as "aquadwarf," "the fire-haired water wench," and her personal least-favorite "drippy."   Eventually, Goran and her fourth brother, Kaleb, were among several dwarves who died in a tragic encounter with a band of goblins.  A few weeks after the incident, these losses along with her clan's incessant barbs drove her to a breaking point.  So, in one of her greatest regrets, she left Taggoret and her family behind without even saying goodbye. 

She travelled the world aimlessly taking odd jobs, heading first to Taldor, then Andoran, all the while failing to form any close connections. In Almas, she learned of the Bountiful Venture Company's expedition to Azlant and decided to enlist.  With some of her odd jobs having provided experience in exploring, it was a good fit.  Although not entirely aware of this herself, she hopes to find the kinship she lost among her clan, and that she also had trouble forming in her travels.  Part of her believes that being trapped on a ship and then forming a colony with some strangers is likely her best hope of forming bonds tighter even than those of family.

With her mind made up, she went to the recruitment office and interviewed to join the expedition.  She left with the impression that she would be part of it, but never heard back and was ultimately not admitted to the first wave of colonists.  When the second call came, she returned.  This time, she would not take no for an answer.  She stubbornly refused to leave, continually arguing why she was a great choice, until she had a slot on the expedition - perhaps due to her persistence.  She doesn't expect to encounter many (if any) dwarves during this chapter of her life, and she views that prospect as a release.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Taz is short tempered, stubborn, prideful, and combative.  She is a bit of a pessimist and views every new disaster to arise with disdain.  She can be quite snarky and prone to insulting others.  She doesn't particularly want to hurt anyone, but has a tendency to lash out from habit. Although she is quick to dish insults out, she can't take them well.  Insults about her being a dwarf or an aquakineticist, i.e. insults directed at who she is, things she cannot change, really anger her.  In addition to being quick to anger, she can be long to hold a grudge.  She has difficulty trusting, is slow to form bonds with others, and maybe too quick to shed a nascent bond at a perceived slight, but will do anything for those close to her.  When channeling her powers, her emotions are often highest.


*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Taz is tall for a dwarven woman, with broad shoulders, and a muscular physique, but is otherwise quite lean by dwarven standards.  She has cold gray eyes that take in everything critically.  Taz has long, dark red hair that she frequently braids (often poorly) into intricate patterns.  She tends to wear her emotions clearly on her face - flushing bright red when furious or embarrassed; scowling when angered; grinning broadly when pleased; and smirking mischievously when up to no good.  She favors practical clothing - armor or explorer's garb, and for obvious reasons, ones that dry quickly.  Despite not really needing one, she always has a weapon on her person, and feels very uncomfortable when unarmed.  When using her powers, she is often surrounded with a torrent of water.

----------


## u-b

I cannot see Jessica's pic. It says "Sorry. This Image is currently Unavailable" (nor can I see Farmerbink's ava, but that is beside the point). Can you host is somewhere else or othervise provide it for me to host?

Speaking of which, here is Laurelata's portrait to use on the sheet.

----------


## farothel

If I understood correctly, we're going there as settlers (at least that's the reason we're chosen), so we're supposed to be doing something in the colony.  As my character has grown up in an inn and knows cooking (which I took because she grew up in an inn and helped out in the kitchen), I think it's logical for me to want to start an inn.
If I misunderstood and we were supposed to be something else, please do let me know and I'll edit.

Thanks for the pic, I've added it to the sheet.

----------


## u-b

> As my character has grown up in an inn and knows cooking (which I took because she grew up in an inn and helped out in the kitchen), I think it's logical for me to want to start an inn.
> If I misunderstood and we were supposed to be something else, please do let me know and I'll edit.


The understanding is generally correct. The place won't be expecting much passing traffic in the coming months (maybe years), so to utilize the accomodations part you will have to target long-stay visitors, of which you migh find a few (for example, the PCs). The tavern / saloon part of the inn seems like it would do just fine, unless there is already one (right now, you don't know).

----------


## Farmerbink

and Testing again that'll do.  Do I need to put it on the sheet again?  I'll have to resize it and stuff, which is minor, but annoying. XD

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> If I understood correctly, we're going there as settlers (at least that's the reason we're chosen), so we're supposed to be doing something in the colony.  As my character has grown up in an inn and knows cooking (which I took because she grew up in an inn and helped out in the kitchen), I think it's logical for me to want to start an inn.
> If I misunderstood and we were supposed to be something else, please do let me know and I'll edit.
> 
> Thanks for the pic, I've added it to the sheet.


Maybe, we can help each others businesses. My char wants to start building too. Probably a small shop to begin with. We could make a deal with the fishermen, hunters and farmers together. Buy stuff in bulk and both of us use the resources. Maybe even share the work force when we are away.

----------


## u-b

The pic doesn't work for me. We will _really_ need the them later, when we do combat maps, but I prefer to have it sorted sooner rather than later.

----------


## Farmerbink

The new one still doesn't work? (2 posts up?)  If that doesn't work, I have no idea how to make it work- I hosted it on google photos and put in the link as such.  I _didn't_ take the time to do the same for my character sheet, but I can sometime this afternoon probably.

----------


## u-b

> The new one still doesn't work? (2 posts up?)  If that doesn't work, I have no idea how to make it work- I hosted it on google photos and put in the link as such.


Yeah, that one. It fails with a different face (gray "no entry" road sign), but also doesn't work.

----------


## Farmerbink

Boy, that's weird.  I don't even know what else to do, to be honest....  I guess I can try to host it on a different website?

Edit: Out of curiosity, can you confirm whether or not it's visible on the character sheet, now?

----------


## u-b

> Boy, that's weird.  I don't even know what else to do, to be honest....  I guess I can try to host it on a different website?
> 
> Edit: Out of curiosity, can you confirm whether or not it's visible on the character sheet, now?


Now it is visible all right.

----------


## Farmerbink

Weird. Well, if that's OK, I won't worry about hunting for a different image hosting service.  Sorry for the weird issues.

----------


## farothel

I would suggest to take four potions of cure light wounds, each except the cleric carrying one, mostly to bring the cleric back so she can heal the rest of us.
I don't take much equipment at the moment as I think I have evrything I need (or it's too expensive).

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Tazmara is short on equipment because for whatever dumb reason, kineticists only get 35 gp for equipment.  The only other class that paltry are monks (for whom having no possessions makes thematic sense, and they basically can't use any equipment anyway).  I would certainly welcome the lion's share of this 25 gp of supplies, unless anyone else has a major purchase they want to acquire.  Aside from Jessica, everyone else has a bit of cash left over.

----------


## farothel

I've edited so I only put aside some arrows and that's 1gp.  And if nobody uses their full 20, we can even share those amongst multiple people to top off our quivers.  I had thought about a sunrod just in case, but we can do without I guess.  I can actually put on on my left-over money if I really want to.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Ah, I had assumed it was 25 gp of supplies to share.  I'll take 13.5 gp (plus one ration).

----------


## farothel

> Ah, I had assumed it was 25 gp of supplies to share.  I'll take 13.5 gp (plus one ration).


with the full 20, I meant 20 arrows, not 20gp.  My bad.  :Small Eek: 
The 25gp is communal (at least I assume so).

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am fine with someone taking all the possible potions to heal. My character cant carry much stuff.  :Small Yuk:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I think that is 200 gp of healing for us to split.  In which case, farothel's plan of four healing potions, one a piece sans Jessica seems good.

----------


## Spore

Sanguine, I tend to exclude thoughts from my RP. Everything bold is said.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Ah okay, thanks for clearing that up.  I mistakenly suspected these two might have been thoughts.




> *Negotiating terms? When people could be in danger?*





> *At least I could convince father to leave the tent at home.*

----------


## farothel

> I am fine with someone taking all the possible potions to heal. My character cant carry much stuff.


a potion is 1 ounce of fluid (30ml).  Shouldn't be too much of a problem to add one.  :Small Cool:

----------


## u-b

> Hewitt tries his best to hide his surprise when he sees all the resources given at their disposal. He decided to just have the two potions for the time being.


Err, sorry for a minor miscommunication here. The gear is per party, not per person. I usually explicitly say when it's per person.

Also, there are just two boats on Perigrine and, for obvious reasons, you are not getting the second. The boats are fairly large, though, roughly 10x20 feet, and could carry up to 8 men before having to squeeze.

Hoping to get IC post later today.

----------


## Farmerbink

@Sanguine: First, thanks for responding as you did.  I intended the offer to be at best unexpected (though Jessica's strength is legitimately significant).  I'm hoping to successfully portray a _very_ dramatic shift from a useless young lady (practically a debutante)- with potential but utterly naive, into a capable young woman, _able_ to work hard (to go along with her willingness).  It'll be something of a rapid-fire series of hard lessons, but it seems consistent with my concept for her that she'll learn quickly.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Err, sorry for a minor miscommunication here. The gear is per party, not per person. I usually explicitly say when it's per person.
> 
> Also, there are just two boats on Perigrine and, for obvious reasons, you are not getting the second. The boats are fairly large, though, roughly 10x20 feet, and could carry up to 8 men before having to squeeze.
> 
> Hoping to get IC post later today.


OK. Thanks for the info. Not it changes my plan on what to take.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

OK, done my surprise round.  As you can't really shoot an Arrow underwater, I choose to wait.  And also it might just be curious and if we attack, get aggressive.  While if we don't do anything, it will just go away.  As a scuba diver myself, I know that squid can indeed be very curious.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@u-b: So based on initiative, does Jessica go now?  Then enemies, then party? 

@farothel:  It's a fine decision to delay, but I think you can shoot them.  I don't think we'd be "on land" though.  From the RoA_PG:



> *Ranged Attacks Underwater*: Thrown weapons are ineffective underwater, even when launched from land. Attacks with other ranged weapons take a 2 penalty on attack rolls for every 5 feet of water they pass through, in addition to the normal penalties for range.
> *Attacks from Land*: Characters swimming, floating, or treading water on the surface, or wading in water at least chest deep, have improved cover (+8 bonus to AC, +4 bonus on Reflex saves) from opponents on land. Land-bound opponents who have freedom of movement effects ignore this cover when making melee attacks against targets in the water. A completely submerged creature has total cover against opponents on land unless those opponents have freedom of movement effects. Magical effects are unaffected except for those that require attack rolls (which are treated like any other effects) and fire effects.

----------


## u-b

> @u-b: So based on initiative, does Jessica go now?  Then enemies, then party?


The enemies now (surprise round), then Jessica and Laurelata (normal round, any order), then enemies, then the whole party (any order) and so on.

----------


## farothel

> The enemies now (surprise round), then Jessica and Laurelata (normal round, any order), then enemies, then the whole party (any order) and so on.


If I have to roll something, do let me know.  And please include any penalties I have from being in the boat and how far it is under the water.

----------


## Farmerbink

> The enemies now (surprise round), then Jessica and Laurelata (normal round, any order), then enemies, then the whole party (any order) and so on.


Waiting for the word, cap! ;-)

----------


## u-b

> If I have to roll something, do let me know.  And please include any penalties I have from being in the boat and how far it is under the water.


No, just waiting for me. Got a tight deadline for a game application. Should be able to post later today.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> The enemies now (surprise round), then Jessica and Laurelata (normal round, any order), then enemies, then the whole party (any order) and so on.


Cool! Thanks for the info about order.

I am glad to be in the back since those creatures look awful.  :Small Big Grin: 

Guys, does anyone have any ranks in dungeoneering?

----------


## farothel

> Cool! Thanks for the info about order.
> 
> I am glad to be in the back since those creatures look awful. 
> 
> Guys, does anyone have any ranks in dungeoneering?


not yet, it's on my to get list.  I'll do a post in a few minutes (long day at work with a lot of boring meetings: good time to start killing things).

----------


## Spore

I have dungeoneering.

----------


## Spore

I forgot. (1d20+5)[*21*]

Wrong damage roll but a 6 won't hit anyhow.

----------


## farothel

Hey guys.  I'm having a lot of trouble with the forums.  I couldn't even get on at all most of today.  So I'm still in, but I might be erratic in my response until it gets better.

----------


## u-b

Having the same problem as, I believe, everyone. Will play it slowly and/or have it suspended depending on how bad it is. I'm not expecting timely responses, given the circumstances, and neither should you.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Hey guys.  I'm having a lot of trouble with the forums.  I couldn't even get on at all most of today.  So I'm still in, but I might be erratic in my response until it gets better.


No surprise there. The site was down for at least 8 hours. 




> Having the same problem as, I believe, everyone. Will play it slowly and/or have it suspended depending on how bad it is. I'm not expecting timely responses, given the circumstances, and neither should you.


Yeah, even after the site went down and returned, it seems like the lag issues and errors 503 still happen. I will try to stay active daily though.

----------


## Farmerbink

1: so yes, same issues.

2: I've got a discord server pretty active for like-minded people.  There's a lot of room for conversation over there, and whatnot.  Feel free to join if you care to: https://discord.gg/ewkARyf

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Apparently, I'm also not always receiving email notifications of new posts.  I'll try to check-in by hand regularly for updates until this is resolved.  I actually just rejoined this site after a several year hiatus, so I'm glad to learn this frustrating situation is not standard.  Overload type errors happened occasionally back then, but never like this.




> 2: I've got a discord server pretty active for like-minded people. There's a lot of room for conversation over there, and whatnot. Feel free to join if you care to: https://discord.gg/ewkARyf


What is a discord server?  What entails like-minded people?

----------


## Farmerbink

um.  A discord server is basically a fancy word for chatroom.  It's a specific room within the discord app that I have opened and I guess moderate?

And "likeminded" basically just means we want to play Pathfinder, plan Pathfinder games, and talk about playing Pathfinder.  Maybe occasionally joke about other semi-related nonsense.  I've not yet had to address other topics, I suppose because everyone so far has implicitly agreed that this isn't the place for politics or whatever.

----------


## Spore

So are you guys back too?  :Small Amused:

----------


## farothel

I'm back in.  We were fighting some aquatic goblins or something or other I think.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am back. 

If I remember correctly. It was the dm's turn to post.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I'm here, and glad the forum is back.  Hopefully the glacial pace will be a thing of the past!

So... how was everyone's month of silence?

----------


## u-b

> If I remember correctly. It was the dm's turn to post.


Aaaand... done!

----------


## Spore

I am hinting at the *AQUA*kineticist to do something torrent-y or water-y in character. You figure out what I mean.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Farmerbink

Huzzah!  I had hoped you would be watching and start things up as soon as the forum status allowed it.  I'm glad my hopes were not unfounded!

----------


## farothel

If you need to get the Canoe out of the water, I have 50Ft of rope and a grappling hook you can use.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Just my luck, I keep rolling poorly on the attack rolls.  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Spore

Forgot my own attack:

Atk (1d20+5)[*17*]
Crit (1d20+5)[*9*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*10*]
Crit: (1d8+4)[*9*]

First AoO vs. attack (giving +2 AC on attacked ally) or vs. moving away.
(1d20+5)[*6*]

Miss chance (3d100)[*64*][*2*][*99*](165)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, does anyone have skill ranks in knowledge nature?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz does...  (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Spore

The currently sleeping Marius does too. Good thing he can hold his breath for so long.

(1d20+5)[*10*]

I love the fact that these creatures look like the kind of stuff an aging sailor would tell his children and grandchildren, and they would not believe a single word.

"Claws like crabs." old Marius muttered. "A dog's snout." Marius Jr. seemed not convinced. "But you said the creatures looked like a goblin octopus, gran'pa."

"Yes, small one. The OTHER creatures looked that way."

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## farothel

Question: can I shoot at the thing or won't that do any damage as the Arrow loses too much momentum?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> The currently sleeping Marius does too. Good thing he can hold his breath for so long.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> I love the fact that these creatures look like the kind of stuff an aging sailor would tell his children and grandchildren, and they would not believe a single word.
> 
> "Claws like crabs." old Marius muttered. "A dog's snout." Marius Jr. seemed not convinced. "But you said the creatures looked like a goblin octopus, gran'pa."
> 
> "Yes, small one. The OTHER creatures looked that way."
> ...


 :Small Big Grin: 

I camt wait to hear the children being confused about the fire mask wolf being an ally.

----------


## Farmerbink

1: Regarding the details of drowning, let it suffice to say that the human body is extremely unlikely to suffer long-term *or* significant damage (much less, both) in less than about 2 or 3 minutes under water.  I don't think you care too much, so I won't go into details, but I lifeguarded a lot in my slightly-younger years, and modern first-aid training gives some surprisingly in-depth looks to the process of drowning.

2: I, too am greatly enjoying the image of Marius by the fireside with a handful of disbelieving tots.   :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

@U-B: can I shoot at the thing or won't that do any damage as the Arrow loses too much momentum under water?

----------


## u-b

> Ranged Attacks Underwater: Thrown weapons are ineffective underwater, even when launched from land. Attacks with other ranged weapons take a 2 penalty on attack rolls for every 5 feet of water they pass through, in addition to the normal penalties for range.


So, a -2 to hit in addition to shooting into melee. Normal damage.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Oh good!  16 to hit with 12 damage might have been effective...

----------


## farothel

I'm trying something else.  If it's an underwater creature, it might actually not be adapted to live outside of the water.  So trying to pull it out and then we can have it 'drown'.

----------


## Spore

Profession Sailor (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Spore

And because I'm an idiot: Perception (1d10+6)[*16*]

----------


## Spore

And Survival (1d20+6)[*23*]

C'mon, pappa needs another clue!

----------


## farothel

Laurelata is also scouting, but for now she let's Marius take the lead.

----------


## farothel

Great, another crappy attack roll.  :Small Furious:   I'll probably go first the next round though, as my initiative is about the maximum you can have.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@u-b:  Are the windows open?  Are they glass or just gaps in the wall?

----------


## u-b

> @u-b:  Are the windows open?  Are they glass or just gaps in the wall?


No glass. There are shutters, but they are now open. There is also a curtain, which is closed.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I forgot to roll initiative for Lightburn: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

High rollers, up in here.  O_O  :Small Eek:

----------


## Farmerbink

Sorry for the delay- my wife works at the hospital here and is up to her eyeballs in stupid garbage, leaving me pretending to be a stay-at-home dad, when I'm not at work instead. D:

----------


## farothel

I assume one of the goblins died, as there are now only 2 on the map.  Time to finish the last two off.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I cant believe it. I keep rolling porly on the attack and getting max damage. Is this luck or is this unlucky?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Spore

My first crit in PbP! How nice (1d20+4)[*7*]
(1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

OK, division time for 'loot'. 
-I would say that the chainmail goes to the Jessica, as she doesn't have any armour at the moment and it's medium size, so Hewitt can't use it. Another option is to do a bit of switching (if possible) where Laurelata or Tazmara takes the chainmail and we hand our studded leather to Jessica.
-for the shield that's a bit free, as only Jessica can actually use one and she has a 2-handed weapon.
-for the machetes, I would give one to Marius, as wilderness survival is his thing. The other is a bit free as I think nobody is proficient with it except Marius.
-I would leave everything else for now. We can't really use the tools at the moment (none of us have craft(smithing) as far as I can see), I'm not going to lug 40 arrowheads with me as I can't put them on shafts (I lack craft(bower), maybe something for lvl 2). Maybe later we can come back and get some of these things. And if we find these people still alive, we can give everything back.
-we could still use the fruits to eat if we want, but I would hold of on that, just in case.

@U-B: I assume that those rolls mean I can't reuse my arrows?

----------


## Farmerbink

Plot twist: Jessica's archetype precludes the use of armor and shields. ;-) I'm content with leaving most of the findings for now.  It seems that figuring out what happened to the colonists should be our first priority.

----------


## farothel

I would take the chainmail if nobody else wants it.  It adds +1 to my AC and because its masterwork, doesn't add the armor check penalty.  And if we find the smith back, I'm more than willing to give it back to him.

----------


## Spore

Go for it. Marius will pocket the arrowheads and one machete.You should take the shield too, if Tazmara does not claim it. Now that we have found a smitty and supplies, Marius would really like to learn Craft (Blacksmithing). I was unsure what to go for in the mid to late game, but crafting armor and eventual magical armor (Master Craftsman and Craft Magic Armor) would be a decent idea.

Just tell me ahead of time if we have the downtime to actually use these feats.

----------


## farothel

I'm not proficient with shields, so I would leave it.  We know where it is, we can Always come back for it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I say we take everything but the "food". It should be material available to sell if nothing else. Since my char wants to open a store, he should start getting stuff to sell. We can share any money he gets from this. I didnt put ranks (and used  traits) in appraise and profession (merchant) for nothing.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

> @U-B: I assume that those rolls mean I can't reuse my arrows?


Yep. Not usable.




> Marius will pocket the arrowheads and one machete.You should take the shield too, if Tazmara does not claim it.


Craft DC10, rolled or taken, and a few hours of work to make it back info a medium buckler.

----------


## farothel

ok, I don't see anything, but they don't see or hear me either.  Could be worse.

----------


## u-b

Even with that stealth check it cound make a difference in which order you check other buildings. It could be a bit of OOC to say it, but there is a lot to find in "the rest of the village", so I'd rather have you specify the order in which you go about it. I'll then resolve until you find something noteworthy. Marius' actions are fine enough and I'll resolve them at the same time.

----------


## farothel

> Even with that stealth check it cound make a difference in which order you check other buildings. It could be a bit of OOC to say it, but there is a lot to find in "the rest of the village", so I'd rather have you specify the order in which you go about it. I'll then resolve until you find something noteworthy. Marius' actions are fine enough and I'll resolve them at the same time.


I'll do it methodically.  I'll start at the smith's house where we are now and then do the buildings right next to it in a clockwise spiral outwards.  I hope this helps.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hey, guys! After you finish combat at this house, could you come back to fetch me?  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

Laurelata came back to Hewitt with the news there's cockroaches.  So you can talk to her if you want.

----------


## Farmerbink

I also imagine you both know where we went, even if it wasn't announced.  Our investigations are the opposite of secretive at this point. XD

----------


## u-b

You try to be stealthy, _and_ this is out of sight behind the wall from the smithy. Could be done, especially before you come inside, but I will resolve in the order of posting.

----------


## Spore

Well, if you can't be sneaky, at least be as OBVIOUS AS POSSIBLE for others to hide away.

----------


## u-b

> Standard: Kinetic blast choker: (1d20+0)[14] Damage: (1d6+6)[8]


That's one less than is needed to hit, _but_ I've just remembered that I forgot to add the _sickened_ condition because of being drunk to the choker's attacks, so let's make this hit and call it even. The choker is at 0 hit points now and it's Marius' turn.

----------


## farothel

Time to get back together and get rid of the roaches, as soon as you're finished in the cottage with the choker.

----------


## Spore

Just fyi as I play a diplomacy inclined character in ub's other game. Generally ub plays by the rules, thus diplomacy requires a full minute of peaceful contact in order not to count as rushed (-20 to the check). Not trying to tell you how to RP, but generally I feel a post like that is too short to qualify for a diplomacy check.

Also yes, go on and peek under the bed. You got a few hit points to spare.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@u-b:  Could Taz use a pushing infusion (equivalent to a bull rush on top of damage) to try and flip the bed up (which is presumably providing cover for the ankheg)?

----------


## u-b

Yes, that's fine. The bed provides cover for the ankheg and Marius provides cover for the bed (if you do it from his side, doing it from the other side risks hitting him with the flying bed), which has some low-to-moderate CMD, which I will determine if you roll poorly enough.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Knowledge arcana roll: (1d20+5)[*15*]

Time to identify a creature.

----------


## Spore

CAn you guys remember to use my bardic performance favored enemy Freebooter's Bane?

----------


## farothel

Can I jump/tumble in through the window to avoid clogging the entrance (and the AoO)?  If yes, what's the DC?

----------


## u-b

Acrobatics DC15 to make it two squares worth of movement. Failure spends the whole move action. The window is, let's say 10 feet from the ankheg nymph, so you won't be in melee unless you move into it, in which case you will be flanking with Marius if and when you have a melee weapon ready.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Oooo!  A threat! 

Standard: Kinetic blast: (1d20-1)[*19*] Damage: (1d6+6)[*11*] Edit: The dice gods smile on me this day!

@u-b (copied from IC post): Not sure if freebooter's bane applies to kinetic blasts - a ruling from DM would nice (fb mods not included in attack above):



> The freebooter and her allies gain a +1 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against the target. This ability applies only to allies who can see or hear the freebooter and who are within 30 feet of the freebooter at the time she activates this ability.





> Kinetic blasts count as a type of weapon for the purpose of feats such as Weapon Focus.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

u-b, would you prefer for me to take control over the Celestial Viper (and rolls for its actions) or do you prefer to have control over cretures summoned by spells?

----------


## u-b

No need to waste a use of the ability now, Marius and Taz did a pretty good job on the monster. I'll write IC to that effect some time tomorrow. As for controlling summons, I prefer you do it with the assumption that there is no mindlink and so anything other than "attack an obvious opponent" will require a successful communication.

----------


## u-b

> Not sure if freebooter's bane applies to kinetic blasts - a ruling from DM would nice


I rule that it applies, and other such modifiers like inspire courage also apply if you come into them.

----------


## farothel

> [B][COLOR="#006400"]
> If the armor is +1, I trade 1 AC for 1 ACP. Unsure if it is worth it.


The armour is the one Laurelata is wearing at the moment.  I guess it's a +1 chainshirt, so indeed, you would loose 1AC.

----------


## Spore

I thought we found a +1 chainMAIL. My mistake.

----------


## Farmerbink

Can we get a link to the colony map in the first OOC post?  I'm having trouble finding it (largely due to forum issues, but still).

----------


## DaOldeWolf

And if any of you want. I could help with casting of detect magic too.

----------


## u-b

> Can we get a link to the colony map in the first OOC post?  I'm having trouble finding it (largely due to forum issues, but still).


Done. And here it is too.

----------


## farothel

which buildings have we already done?  I've checked A4 (equipment shed), A3 (food shed with roaches) and both A11 (barracks) buildings.  We've done A5 (smithy) in group, but I'm not sure which ones you have done where you found that choker.

I would say we move around in the village and go to A10 next and then back to A9-8-7 and -6 before we go outside of the village.

----------


## Farmerbink

The choker was A18.  

I... must have gotten off somewhere.  For some reason I thought we were going around the south corner?  Now that I look again, your statement makes more sense than what I had thought. (y)

Have we _cleared_ both barracks buildings?  Maybe we need to hit the 2nd still.  I don't feel confident assuming either way, from u_b's posts.

----------


## Spore

Unlike my character, I am bad with directions so I cannot help with that. I assume we checked both barracks because usually locations that are mentioned together only hold one "event" so to speak. And if ub decides to move the monsters around reacting to our movement, we truly cannot consider anything cleared anyhow.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> Looking around through the barracks for both clues and items of value, Marius finds almost none of the former. The only thing remotely passing for a clue is that the colonists' disappearance did not involve packing their things and taking them along. Of those things that are left, Marius finds:
> - over two dozen sets of spare clothing (plus some spare boots, shoes, etc.)
> - the like amount of linen bedclothes and hay mattresses
> - a total of 119.1 gp in gold and (mostly) silver coinage
> - a well-made rabbit's foot talisman
> - what seems to be a wand
> 
> Marius perception for barrack 1: (1d20+6)[20]
> Marius perception for barrack 2: (1d20+6)[26]


Given the perception checks, yes, I think we've checked both.

I agree with farothel's plan.  Onto A10!

----------


## farothel

*I ROLLED A 1.  DO YOU HEAR ME, I ROLLED A 1.*

Actually I rolled 3, but that's the one for the stealth.

----------


## farothel

@u-b: how do you want to do this search?  One roll for each room, one for the whole building, or something else?

----------


## u-b

If you are not in hurry, you can just take 20 for the whole building. Nothing animate will interrupt this search. I'll write the results some time tomorrow.

----------


## farothel

okay, I'll do that (and I guess some others will be joining as I doubt we'll be splitting the party again).

----------


## Farmerbink

know local: (1d20+1)[*2*]
know history: (1d20+1)[*2*]

Jessica speaks Azlanti (and has a rank in linguistics).  Are there any letters or other markings on the compass that would identify it as Azlanti in origin?

Holy cow.  That makes a total of 4 from my last 3 d20 rolls. XD

----------


## farothel

let me have a shot (not that my rolls are so much better).

knowledge(local): (1d20+7)[*18*]
survival: (1d20+2)[*7*]

EDIT: at least I know what it is.

----------


## Spore

Just a question but can't it take 10 here too? I know Adalbert in our other game can do it explicitly as a game rule: https://rpg.stackexchange.com/questi...nowledge-rolls

(thus, lore master on bards only makes their knowledge rolls combat effective)

----------


## u-b

> Just a question but can't it take 10 here too?


Nope. We'll stick with the (house)ruling that knowledge checks are normally rolled. While we are at it, I'll say that I might, from time to time, declare some _other_ checks as rolled only, if I see fit. Mainly, it will be something that is not business-as-usual and stuff like passive perception of something out of ordinary (that would be _most_ of passive perception checks).

----------


## farothel

And another knowledge(local): (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

> I guess another perception roll: (1d20+7)[11]


Nope. You see the whole set of footprints originating from the door of this house, and that's all. Might or might not find more inside the house.

----------


## farothel

> Nope. You see the whole set of footprints originating from the door of this house, and that's all. Might or might not find more inside the house.


Ok, adapted the post to go inside to check.  I will keep my rapier ready though, just so you know.

----------


## u-b

> Perception: (1d20+5)[12]


Nope again. I'd say while you _could_ continue with perception and _would_ gain some info if someone rolls high enough, to really make sense of the tracks you'd need some time and _survival_ 22.

----------


## farothel

> Nope again. I'd say while you _could_ continue with perception and _would_ gain some info if someone rolls high enough, to really make sense of the tracks you'd need some time and _survival_ 22.


Let's move on then, unless others want to give it a shot.  Some people are starting to get anxious and we don't have the time to take 20.  We can Always come back to it later.

----------


## u-b

If you want to identify the thing, make know (arcana) 15 and _then_ know (religion) 15. This proposal only concerns Jessica now, but will extend to anyone with whom she shares her findings.

@Jessica: how do you roll know (arcana) without having a rank in the skill?

----------


## Farmerbink

I mean you can roll it, but you're not allowed to pass if the DC is north of 10?  Honestly, I forgot that second part applied.  *shrugs*

Can Jessica adequately describe the auras without identifying them? (in order to allow others to roll?)

----------


## u-b

> Can Jessica adequately describe the auras without identifying them? (in order to allow others to roll?)


I'd say it would be an out-of-combat activity. So many words to describe what you can see in a moment. And there will be questions to clarify details etc. I will say this would not get you the schools of magic and so the others will be at -4 on the first roll _unless_ any of you make some correct guess(es) about what you take out of the encounter (you can make any reasonable number of non-contradictory guesses about anything and guessing wrong won't make things any worse, but guessing anything right might negate the penalty). That is, assuming you all disengage right now.

----------


## farothel

I'm outside and disengaged, unless they start throwing things trough the windows.

To bad I missed a magical bow.  Should have taken it with me.  Maybe I can still go back to get it.  But maybe best to do it later.

----------


## Spore

I assume we disengage for now. I do also assume protective violent spectres (of any kind) are neither Erastil's nor Talmandor's style.

----------


## farothel

I did.  And I would also not burn down the building unless we have no choice.  If those invisible things stay inside, we can Always revisit them later.

----------


## Spore

I'd never thought I would see the simply sentences: "Corn wins." but yet here we are.  :Small Amused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, is FarmerBink going to post? 

Its been days I dont want the campaign to stop. Its moving pretty well.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Farmerbink

Sorry, went on a house-hunting escapade this weekend (which included Friday and Monday, this time).  I had been keeping up, but managed to overlook that Jessica won the surprise round.  Apologies.

----------


## farothel

Adding a few rolls here, as I can't roll during an edit IC.
I rolled an 18, which is a critical with a rapier, so here's the confirmation roll.  Ignore if the thing is immune to criticals.

attack: (1d20+5)[*24*] (again, take 2 off if flanking isn't allowed).
additional damage: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

BOOOOO!  I wasted my own 19 on likely not knowing what this thing is.

----------


## farothel

yes, I'll take the AoO to move in flanking position.

----------


## u-b

> Are we at A15-17?


A17. A16 to the north is a corn field from which the walking corn came. A16 to the east is another corn field. A15 are two vegetable fields.

----------


## u-b

> Survival to determine when the last 'quarter-moon' was.


Let's say it was just under two weeks ago, so probably the note was referring to some quarter-moon before that.

----------


## farothel

Can you figure out what a potion is by dipping a finger in and having a taste?  I think I read that somewhere, but I'm not sure and it was probably a houserule anyway.

----------


## u-b

It is a core rule though it is a bit inconsistent regarding the DC. I'll rule that you can only identify potions of types you know by taste or similar (like cure X wounds) and the Perception DC will be 15 + spell level. You can compare your find to your known healing potions, otherwise it probably will not do you much as you probably know very few potions by taste, if any. I'll give you +4 on Perception for doing a comparison with both known and unknown samples present at the same time.

----------


## farothel

Sounds logical.  I know for sure a cure light wounds potion, and maybe a potion of cat's grace, but that's probably about it (even with my little magical training).  We should still have a few cure light wounds potions, so we could compare if it's that.  Otherwise we'll have to wait for an Identify spell.

----------


## u-b

I don't think you need me at the moment. Go ahead and do stuff.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Knowledge (nature):  (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Taz does not know any animal that would do it. True, some burrowing animals would be about right size, but they all do the burrowing from the surface down and not the other way around.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Does it look different than the ankheg nymph hole in the one house?  That was about the size of a dog (and presumably dug up from below).

----------


## u-b

The one in the house was capped on top by being under the bed and having the ankheg nymph crawl from it, so it could not even extend all the way up to the bed, but you would expect an ankheg nymph to make a hole just like this on the open ground.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> "True, but if these things can pop up just about everywhere," Laurelata said, "I don't think we can't let the others come on land.  They wouldn't be safe, especially the kids.  Maybe we can try to dig up one of the holes and see where it leads to?"


@u-b: This is something I wondered about.  Are there actually any children on the boat?  I think Tazmara's thoughts will be a bit different if that is the case, but I couldn't find any evidence that there necessarily would be.

----------


## Farmerbink

I was gonna say, we definitely need clarification.  In my head, there are absolutely zero children on this ship, unequivocally.  Obviously, I could be wrong, and it would radically shape Jessica's response (and probably sort of invalidate a few I've already written, but I can burn that bridge when we get there).

In addition, the players guide led me to believe that the only colonists being sent were all hearty adults, at least well warned that they were _not_ going someplace safe, if not actually prepared for the harshness of wilderness.  I kinda figured that we were sent ahead not because we're any more capable than the others, but just because someone has to.  Honestly, I figured expendability had more to do with our selection than ability.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Yes, the expend ability is one of the few abilities that goes down as you level up.

----------


## u-b

No children colonists on board, that's for certain. At most, it's one cabin boy that will stay with the ship, and I doubt even that.

----------


## u-b

These are magical beasts, not just natural creatures, but Hewitt probably can say they would eat anything that moves. He is not sure whether they would eat something that does not.

----------


## u-b

Some of the houses will have signs of some debauchery and feature choker footprints leading in and out. Please specify how much time you are going to spend and I'll write what you have discovered. I'll move you onto the ship some time tomorrow.

----------


## Farmerbink

My preference would be just enough time to ensure that there's no immediate risks.  Maybe 3 or 4 minutes per house, unless we find something alarming along the way.

----------


## farothel

> My preference would be just enough time to ensure that there's no immediate risks.  Maybe 3 or 4 minutes per house, unless we find something alarming along the way.


I agree.  Looking in all hooks and crannies and making sure there's no holes in the floor.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Yes - a quick look.  Enter houses, quick perception to ensure there is no goblin with a lampshade on its head or something.  If anything looks particularly interesting (e.g. journals), Taz would investigate those for a few minutes (last entries) and take them.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am fine with moving along to check houses or report.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

u-b's recent post mentioning additional chokers got me thinking whether we actually checked that farmhouse for clues. 




> There's a barrel of beer in the house (or, more like, half a barrel of beer now), which seems pretty roll-able. Otherwise, the interior of the house contains only simple wooden furniture and an assortment of common household and personal items. This state of this house is disarray, with chairs and tables flipped over, blankets torn to shreds, and produce such as corn and melons gnawed upon and then discarded to rot on the floor. Looking at it all over, Jessica is initially less than enthusiastic about digging through junk, junk, and formerly good items that are now junk. Being thorough about searching _everything_, she notices *a loose floorboard that seems to bear marks of it being pulled from its place, destroying the grooves linking it to the adjacent floorboards in process, and then re-placed back. She tries to pull it out and then calls Marius to help, but the floorboard seems to be nailed back rather firmly.*
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Jessica strength: (1d20+2)[7]
> Marius strength: (1d20+3)[9]


We did, but we pretty clearly missed something...  we should revisit that when back on shore.

----------


## farothel

I had Laurelate take some smaller things, say max 50gp worth of trinkets.  She's not going to load up, unless the others do so as well.

----------


## Spore

> u-b's recent post mentioning additional chokers got me thinking whether we actually checked that farmhouse for clues.


At least they should be solitary hunters judging by their hunting style of ambush hunting.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I had Laurelate take some smaller things, say max 50gp worth of trinkets.  She's not going to load up, unless the others do so as well.


I only took the spellbook and that is just to research what magic was being researched (also ratfolk like to collect stuff that may be valuable so its not like I am planning on selling it either). It may help solve the mystery. Mechanically speaking, the book is useless for my char since he is an spontaneous caster.

----------


## Spore

> I only took the spellbook and that is just to research what magic was being researched (also ratfolk like to collect stuff that may be valuable so its not like I am planning on selling it either). It may help solve the mystery. Mechanically speaking, the book is useless for my char since he is an spontaneous caster.


Yes, but maybe you can convert them to Pages of Spell Knowledge. Knowing our DM I assume this would require craft wondrous items as a feat, but maybe something can be worked out.

----------


## Farmerbink

If it didn't require the feat, that would be something of an outrageous power boost to the sorcerer ;-)

Regarding the farmhouse with the choker, my impression was that we missed something like a hidden cache.  I don't see how anything could have retreated down a trapdoor and then nailed it shut behind them, and I also get the impression that the chokers are unlikely to be super cooperative- even with each other.  

So I want to go look at it again, but not in a "risk assessment" sense, more like finding all the loots.

----------


## u-b

> The eagle knight mockingly moans in Jessica's direction: Now if these bruises would just magically vanish,l like if a beautiful and pious priest would perform a small miracle.


There are two other clerics on board. Ramona does not offer to send them ashore, but you can be healed to full any time you are back to the ship.

In other news, I'm playing a summoner character in other game and, reading more of the rules, it seems the eidolon does not have to disappear at negative hit points because it is an exception _and_ it has life link. I am not sure if life link ought to kick in at zero hit points or at minus CON for this game. By RAW it seems to be the later, but I see a few problems with it, so your choice (make it now). Anyway, I'll let you summon Lightburn today if you want to. It will appear stable at 0 hit points and could be healed as normal.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> There are two other clerics on board. Ramona does not offer to send them ashore, but you can be healed to full any time you are back to the ship.
> 
> In other news, I'm playing a summoner character in other game and, reading more of the rules, it seems the eidolon does not have to disappear at negative hit points because it is an exception _and_ it has life link. I am not sure if life link ought to kick in at zero hit points or at minus CON for this game. By RAW it seems to be the later, but I see a few problems with it, so your choice (make it now). Anyway, I'll let you summon Lightburn today if you want to. It will appear stable at 0 hit points and could be healed as normal.


I wouldnt mind having him back. Personally, I prefer playing with my eidolon than using other summons (more roleplaying chances).  :Small Big Grin: 

I´ll gladly take the offer. Thanks!

----------


## Spore

> I wouldnt mind having him back. Personally, I prefer playing with my eidolon than using other summons (more roleplaying chances). 
> 
> I´ll gladly take the offer. Thanks!


Just a suggestion, not a command. You're usually only playing Lightburn, where especially at low level your actual character could be of help (flanking, shooting at baddies etc.) Plus you actually have a scimitar to fight with, and I built Marius in a way that can cover for your AC (even though you really should wear armor).

If all these choices are deliberate, I am fine with that.

----------


## u-b

I'll write IC some time tomorrow, assuming you all agree to go back onshore and gather together with Ramona, Anya and Alba to discuss the details. Alba is a middle-aged dwarf woman with a starting attitude of Friendly. It's Diplomacy DC 10 to make that Helpful and/or another check to "give dangerous aid" to have her go with you. Ramona will give Aid Another for +2.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz will also want to go get a crowbar from Brady, but she is still asking Ramona questions.

----------


## u-b

IC tomorrow, but she is not answering without first consulting the docs anyway.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Just a suggestion, not a command. You're usually only playing Lightburn, where especially at low level your actual character could be of help (flanking, shooting at baddies etc.) Plus you actually have a scimitar to fight with, and I built Marius in a way that can cover for your AC (even though you really should wear armor).
> 
> If all these choices are deliberate, I am fine with that.


I understand what you mean and its pretty simple to explain. First, there is the issue with size penalty to carrying capacity. I dont want to end up reducing my speed and I can carry less than the rest (I went against giving it a penalty to str just because of that). Secondly, since my char is mainly the arcane caster of the team, I am trying to be careful on what to engage in these early level (especially since my characters tend to be unlucky on the forums when taking hits. Its not that rare for me to be on the receiving end of max damage confirmed crit.). My plan does include getting some armor down the line though which brings me to the third reason about my plan. Since we are using rules for building and one important aspect of my character is create a shop and make it grow, I am trying to save some money for it. 

Now, that I have explained my reasoning, I would like to thank you for the feedback. I think you brought some good points and it is making me consider geting a crossbow while I wait for the feat to engage physically in combat.

----------


## u-b

Expect my post some time tomorrow.

----------


## Farmerbink

I don't have anything to add but agreement with the sentiment of urgency.  I'm kind of pleased I didn't miss a whole lot, but I'm done driving across the country (at least until July), and am eager to, as they say, get on with it!  Smoke if you want, and otherwise, we can go about hunting ankhegs until we're satisfied.

In case you don't already know.

Classic. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Spore

I don't assume Anya has Hunter's Bond yet. Also Perception to use Freebooter's Bane on the nymph.

----------


## Spore

Perception roll. (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## farothel

I also need two rolls, a perception and a confirmation as it was a natural 20

perception: (1d20+7)[*14*]
confirmation: (1d20+3)[*8*]
extra crit damage: (2d6)[*7*]

Edit, I don't think I have a confirmed crit here.  But at least I have a hit.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Perception: (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Perception for Jessica: (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Don't want to be rude, but is there something we can do to accelerate this process?  I feel like we're firmly in the "smoke them out and deal with it" stage, and don't really know how to keep that moving.

----------


## Spore

I might be metagaming a bit, but this seems like side stuff. If we leave them, they will injure a few colonists. Or not, because they are scared of larger groups. If we exterminate them and want the island to be save for everyone, we need to kill each and everything on this island. And I feel the more pressing concern is the lost expedition.

Still, Ramona is pushing for us to remove this threat. So I would all be for an encompassing roll for the whole group, no experience from this combat, and to continue. Because frankly hunting burrowing monsters is not fun.

----------


## u-b

> I am all in favor of managing this OOC, if at all possible.


This will be handled IC, but I can resolve in large chunks with no problem at all (and your risks are _your_ problem).

The IC post to trigger this might look something like the following:




> Having practiced eradicating the ankheg nymphs one more time and being confident in their abilities the group wanders around in no particular pattern looking for more lone appropriately sized and shaped holes in the ground with the intention to carry on the following plan:
> 
> _[the following plan skipped]_
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Please resolve automatically until we run out of smoke bags or a battle ends with somebody hurt.

----------


## farothel

I think we have to come up with a plan here.

I think we can either spend the rest of the day trying to take the small ones or try to find the big one and take that out (and leave the little ones to the rest of the colonists).

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I think it would be more productive to take the big one out.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sorry I've been silent for a few days.  We're in the new house, but have lots of work to do.  Hopefully I can catch up tomorrow.

----------


## farothel

basically we need a plan of action so we can maybe skip a bit of IC.
My thought was the following: search for the big ankheg lair, while taking out any small ones that come out along the way, but concentrate on the big one and take that one out.

----------


## Spore

> basically we need a plan of action so we can maybe skip a bit of IC.
> My thought was the following: search for the big ankheg lair, while taking out any small ones that come out along the way, but concentrate on the big one and take that one out.


I feel that is a good plan, but an ankheg is no joke at our level, doubly so in its own lair.

----------


## farothel

We don't have to kill it now, but if we can already locate it, that's a start.  And then we can come back with all the soldiers and anyone else who can help and swarm it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I agree with farothel. It might actually be more effective this way.

----------


## farothel

As I was the last to post IC, maybe someone else can post this in the IC topic.

----------


## u-b

> *If we are surprised.*


Not surprised, but no freebooter's bane anyway (you have to switch the shovel for the sword).

----------


## u-b

Looking at Marius' statblock... should not he be in full health after the trip to the ship?

----------


## Spore

Maybe? So far I only noted two attacks bringing me down to 3 HP, then Jessica's CLW for 4 HP. Did we heal on the ship? It would increase my chances to live a single hit, but I cannot take two of those bites.

----------


## u-b

> Did we heal on the ship?


I would assume so, unless you specifically don't want to.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Crit confirm: (1d20+3)[*8*] (1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

Also a possible crit from me, so crit confirm: (1d20+8)[*9*] for extra damage: (1d6+1)[*6*]

EDIT: or not.  :Small Furious:

----------


## Spore

Knowledge Nature for Animals (1d120+5)[*101*]

----------


## Spore

Oh boy, it is one of THOSE evenings for me... (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks.  I should have WiFi in the hotels and I hope to be able to check in once a day, but I might be a bit slow.  Just so you know.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, before my next post, I got to ask. Is Hewitt detecting any magic?

----------


## u-b

Yes, there is some magic.

----------


## farothel

> Also, people, WTF you did with all the healing potions? I was checking the auras for Hewitt to detect and can see only one potion on Taz. You won't survive on this island if you throw around the loot.


We might just have forgotten to note some down, but I'm not sure we found any (at least I don't remember, but that of course doesn't mean a thing).  We had 4 when we landed, but we used some of those already (I know I used 1).

----------


## u-b

You also found four more: #393 #400

----------


## farothel

> You also found four more: #393 #400


probably a case of everyone thinking someone else wrote them down.

----------


## Farmerbink

In the interest of quickly resolving this, I propose the following:

Everyone but Jessica carries 2.  Jessica will have the one given by Ramona, and boatloads of channels per day.  Any objections?

----------


## farothel

not from me.  I've put down 2 CLW on my sheet.

Actually, I noted down the first 4, but in the private notes at the bottom, so U-B wouldn't have seen those (and I didn't scroll that far down when I checked earlier).

----------


## Spore

> Everyone but Jessica carries 2.  Jessica will have the one given by Ramona, and boatloads of channels per day.  Any objections?


That sounds sensible.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Dungeoneering 15*
Show

The shell-with-tentacles thing is clearly some sort of aquatic aberration. I'll give more info if you roll over 20.

*Spoiler: Healing 15*
Show

The humanoid body on which the thing rode is clearly dead for several weeks. It seems to have been wet for most of this time.

*Spoiler: Religion 15*
Show

The humanoid body on which the thing rode is clearly dead and, since it was moving, could be considered un-dead, but you are not sure whether it was a fully autonomous zombie.

*Spoiler: Local 10*
Show

The humanoid corpse was a female human when it was alive.

----------


## Spore

Dungeoneering (1d20+5)[*13*]
Heal (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## farothel

I guess I don't see much.

Knowledge(local): (1d20+7)[*22*]
EDIT: I might not see much, I do know much.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Spore

Maybe the problem is that tracks are specifically Survival and the dice gods frowned upon this heresy. :D

Maybe with a 22 in Local you recall its name.

----------


## Farmerbink

Know Religion: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

It sounds like jumping would be the safest route. I also have a +2 on acrobitcs so I can get a sccess with just taking 10. What do you guys think? Should we try the jumping option?

----------


## farothel

It's your character, so you choose.  But I would personally go for the sure option that gives the less drawbacks, which in this case I think is jumping.  If you need, I can always roll the 'aid another' action for it.

EDIT: we can glide the backpacks over the rope separately so you can make your jump unencumbered.

----------


## u-b

> I also have a +2 on acrobitcs so I can get a sccess with just taking 10.


You get -4 to that for slow speed.

----------


## Spore

> It sounds like jumping would be the safest route. I also have a +2 on acrobitcs so I can get a sccess with just taking 10. What do you guys think? Should we try the jumping option?


With small characters, carrying them is usually the best way as they are usually light enough for strong characters to not drop into medium carrying capacity. With Marius however, I discovered, that in this case I am already at medium unless we find a way to get our stuff across in another way.

So carrying Hewitt should not be a problem (but I figure Lightburn is better suited for that).

----------


## farothel

Anybody seen SanguinePenguin lately?  I guess Taz can get over easily enough by herself, being a water kinesist.

----------


## u-b

I suppose some IRL craziness afoot. I can bot Taz without a problem throughout this mission and then we will see if things get any better.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Hi everyone - IRL craziness is correct.  I am loathe to admit it, but I suspect that this will remain in effect for the time being.  I may be able to jump in with a post intermittently.  While I would be happy to be botted until I can return (which I will), I understand that this option may be unpalatable, especially as the time scale is looking more "months" than "weeks" at this point.  I am sorry for this, but I need to prioritize other things things in my life right now.

----------


## farothel

> Ok, so you want to camp. I'll need to know:
> 1. Whether you eat something (write down one ration each if you do)


I guess we will eat.  maybe we can look around for something to add to our meal (some vegetables, fruit, maybe a rabbit or something).




> 2. Whether you make your sleeping any more comfortable than on the old litter under clear sky


I'll try to be as comfortable as I can.




> 3. Whether you burn fire (if yes, then how large it is to be)


At least some fire.  I wouldn't make it too large, but elves have only low-light vision, so some light is needed.  If of course it's a full moon and a cloudless night, we can get by without any light (even Marius will be able to see).  It will also depend on the temperature.  If it's cold, we can use the heat.




> 4. Whether you keep watch (if yes, what would be the schedule)


I'm quite sure we will keep watch.  As to who will do what, as elf I only need 4 hours of sleep (or trance), unless that was only in D&D.  I don't really care which shift I have.

----------


## Spore

I'll definitely eat a ration. Foraging should not be necessary yet. If you want to do it, you are on your own. I am not sure if stalking the jungle alone for a few mangos is worth the ambush. But if we already have no food left, it is. I think a small fire, just to keep predators away is enough. Insulation from the ground should be enough warmth on a tropical island.




> I'm quite sure we will keep watch.  As to who will do what, as elf I only need 4 hours of sleep (or trance), unless that was only in D&D.  I don't really care which shift I have.


Elves do sleep as the part of the SRD was not open source when Golarion was conceptualized. If ub wants their elves to trance however, all the better.

In any case, I would want four shifts, each 2 hours long. 
Nightfall to night: Laurelata
night to midnight: Jessica
early morning: Tazmara (most likely used for ambushes)
sunrise: Marius

I would however replace Jessica with Lightburn (and Hewitt) if the eidolon is a good guard dog...cat....thing.

----------


## Farmerbink

A ration is fine, certainly for now.
Jessica will somewhat innocently try to bolster her bedroll with the palm fronds, as demonstrated by the camp's previous owners.
Jessica is going to vote against a fire for the first night, though she won't push too hard- especially if Marius disagrees.

Darkvision and wisdom make Jessica only decent on watch, but she is decent.  

I'm already looking forward to roleplaying her as emotionally devastated by the first night she's spent in "not a bed," at least since childhood. XD

----------


## u-b

Ok, so you camp with fire. This means:
1. I want to know if you are on the beach where the last camp was or maybe under the trees as Laurelata has suggested.
2. I'll need Laurelata's perception.

----------


## farothel

> Ok, so you camp with fire. This means:
> 1. I want to know if you are on the beach where the last camp was or maybe under the trees as Laurelata has suggested.
> 2. I'll need Laurelata's perception.


1.  I'll follow the experts (Marius I guess).  Both sides have advantages and disadvantages and I'm sure we have checked out whatever site we choose for infestation (things like Ankheg holes,...)

2.  Sorry, I was doing this during my work hours and I forgot. One perception roll coming up: (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Spore

I mean Marius has probably a good idea but Spore does not, so we go how Laurelata suggested. Closer to the trees.

----------


## farothel

> I mean Marius has probably a good idea but Spore does not, so we go how Laurelata suggested. Closer to the trees.


You can roll survival or something like that.

----------


## Spore

There ya go: (1d20+6)[*25*]

(I just don't want to hog all the spotlight with the Survival rolling.)

----------


## farothel

> There ya go: [roll0]
> 
> (I just don't want to hog all the spotlight with the Survival rolling.)


That's your strong point, so hog away.  I'll hog the spotlight with other skills as soon as they are needed.  :Small Big Grin:   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Farmerbink

> That's your strong point, so hog away.  I'll hog the spotlight with other skills as soon as they are needed.


Hear, hear.

I'm a fan of taking advantage of each other's strengths as well. :-)  You can expect buffs when I feel like I have enough spells slots and good enough buffs to justify it.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata can choose any two and start shooting. Those chosen can act too, starting their turns prone and unarmed. The others will be acting next round after the grindilows. No initiative necessary, you are just acting first.

----------


## farothel

I wake Marius first, as he's our best fighter, and then Hewitt as that will also give us Lightburn.

I'll do my attack rolls here and then edit my IC post.
attack: (1d20+3)[*11*]
damage: (1d6)[*3*] (if sneak attack applies: roll]1d6[/roll])

----------


## DaOldeWolf

OK. Now, I am worried.  :Small Eek: 

Anyone else still there?

----------


## u-b

Waiting for Marius.

----------


## farothel

I'm still here, but I just had my turn, so I have to wait

----------


## Spore

I did not realize we were in initiative.

Also to copy this here, by the start of October I may have not internet, so there WILL be some hiccups. Gladly Marius is relatively easy to pilot in and out of game. Just let him be the tracker, guide and guardian.

----------


## Farmerbink

> OK. Now, I am worried. 
> 
> Anyone else still there?


Meh.  Honestly 4 days isn't that big a deal.  It's not *ideal* but I don't even really worry until we have week-long pauses. XD

Unrelated: is Jess in a position to respond here, or is she still sleeping?

----------


## farothel

As soon as I shoot, I'll shout, so not in the surprise round, but yes for the next round I would say.

----------


## u-b

My turn now. Some time today.

----------


## u-b

@Spore you still here with us? I can bot Marius, but you seem to be still around.

----------


## Spore

> @Spore you still here with us? I can bot Marius, but you seem to be still around.


I delayed to get some light, and i assume i can only delay a standard or move action which means i will move towards the danger.

can't really do more this turn, can i?

----------


## u-b

> I delayed to get some light, and i assume i can only delay a standard or move action which means i will move towards the danger.
> 
> can't really do more this turn, can i?


Delaying means just lowering your initiative count, which means you can take a whole normal round of actions at whetever initiative you decide to take it. With bunch initiative it is usually unwise to delay lower into initiative order than the opposition's next count, because that means you just lose your turn, and delaying after some or all of the allies is basically no-op. Assuming you don't want to do delay until after the opposition, you can act normally right now, with the light on.

Reading your turn's spoiler again, I think I could have just moved you all the way forward, but I am not sure you want to be that far out alone and without armor (assuming you sleep without armor, that is). The grindilows are 55 feet from you, of which 10 feet are bushes, which are difficult terrain. With a basic move of 30, you can end up as close as 5 feet from them, if you'd like.

----------


## Spore

Rangers get Endurance which allows to sleep in armor. 




> The grindilows are 55 feet from you, of which 10 feet are bushes, which are difficult terrain. With a basic move of 30, you can end up as close as 5 feet from them, if you'd like.


Basically I want to step in front of the bushes, from the grindylows side. They should see me and no one else.

----------


## Farmerbink

Rangers get endurance at level 3, though :-\

Also: (1d20+2)[*3*] perception during round 2

----------


## u-b

Back to sleep now? I want Perception rolled for watch #3.

----------


## u-b

Just figured the third shift is Tazmara's. Will post some time today.

----------


## farothel

Put on wishlist: ring of sustenance.  Stay awake longer during the night.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Farmerbink

Note to self, leave off the crit confirmation and damage bonus rolls because "come on, they don't really matter" more often:

(d120+2)[*58*] crit confirmation?
(2d10+6)[*17*] crit bonus damage

----------


## Farmerbink

um.  Hah.  Whoops.

(1d20+2)[*22*]

Edit: WHAT.  I'm almost sad about that.

----------


## u-b

It's my turn, but no time to map yet. Maybe tomorrow. Failing that, saturday.

----------


## farothel

> It's my turn, but no time to map yet. Maybe tomorrow. Failing that, saturday.


Don't worry.  We already know we're in a target rich environment.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

Hewitt? Hewitt?

----------


## u-b

A MAJOR edit in the last IC post. You are basically saved by miss chances.

----------


## u-b

> Oh! So, I am finally getting in action?


Yep, go ahead and post your actions IC.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Where did my post go? I didnt delete it.  :Small Eek:

----------


## u-b

> Where did my post go? I didnt delete it.


You mean the post that you wanted to write OOC but wrote IC? Go ahead and delete it, or edit it into something IC, or whatever.

----------


## farothel

I feel we're going to die just due to bad dice rolls.  I don't think I've hit once in this game.  :Small Furious:   :Small Frown:

----------


## u-b

> I feel we're going to die just due to bad dice rolls.  I don't think I've hit once in this game.


You cannot just step into the bushes (difficult terrain) _and_ you cannot move and attack because starting your turn prone. You can stand up and step to AD34 as there is no bush. Good news Marius downs the nearest grindylow so you get no AoO standing up.

----------


## farothel

Then I'll just get up and go defensive, because going in the frontline on your own as non-frontline fighter isn't a good idea.

EDIT: I thought the entire attack was canceled, but apparently it was only the being hit part, not the being dropped prone part.  My bad.  But I'd rather have it this way than the other way around.

----------


## Spore

> I feel we're going to die just due to bad dice rolls.  I don't think I've hit once in this game.


Well, maybe if Jess gave Shelyn's blessing to you this could change? HINTHINT!

----------


## farothel

typical.  Now I hit, I roll a 1 for damage.  And if I roll a 6 on damage, I don't hit.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Spore

> typical.  Now I hit, I roll a 1 for damage.  And if I roll a 6 on damage, I don't hit.


Ugh, I had a streak like that. 6 months of a real-life table where I constantly missed by 1 or 2, almost died that often too. Incidentally it was also a rogue.

I then remade that character for a 5e game, and promptly the bad luck returned.

----------


## Farmerbink

Well I had a pretty good streak until just now ;-) 

Had to end sooner or later.

----------


## farothel

Seems we got it back just in time.  We're on our way to help you as soon it's our turn again.

----------


## Spore

Seems like Hewitt's input is missing before the new round including Laurelata's post can start, but as I see it, the idea of her killing the remainder as Marius charges in to save his love friend is what I'll do.

----------


## farothel

> @farothel: AD32 is the eagle, there is no active grindylow in reach, but you can move to aid Taz or Hewitt


As there is no critter in range, I've edited my post so that I move first and then attack (I hadn't moved, so I could before the attack and I didn't want to waste that good roll).

----------


## Spore

Missing damage roll (1d8+5)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey! So... some things happened.

On Friday, my wife had an emergency C section.  Mom is healthy, baby is healthy- but will still be spending several weeks in the nicu so he can finish cooking.  That will eat lots of time for visitations, of course, but it's generally good news.

Since it's 2020, and moving across the country to change jobs in the midst of a global pandemic apparently wasn't enough, I underwent knee surgery to fix a torn meniscus this afternoon.  It went well, and I'm ALLLLL jacked up on narcotics.  It doesn't *appear* to be inhibiting my ability to think, and the knee doesn't hurt, so I'm pretty much down.  Unfortunately, I'm also *literally* down.  No pressure on the leg for at least 2 weeks.  It might make it easier to make time to post, but everything else is gonna be a lot harder than usual.

Just wanted to provide a little context for the last weekish of silence.  Hopefully I'll be getting back into the swing of regular posting now.

----------


## Spore

> Hey! So... some things happened.
> 
> On Friday, my wife had an emergency C section.  Mom is healthy, baby is healthy- but will still be spending several weeks in the nicu so he can finish cooking.  That will eat lots of time for visitations, of course, but it's generally good news.
> 
> Since it's 2020, and moving across the country to change jobs in the midst of a global pandemic apparently wasn't enough, I underwent knee surgery to fix a torn meniscus this afternoon.  It went well, and I'm ALLLLL jacked up on narcotics.  It doesn't *appear* to be inhibiting my ability to think, and the knee doesn't hurt, so I'm pretty much down.  Unfortunately, I'm also *literally* down.  No pressure on the leg for at least 2 weeks.  It might make it easier to make time to post, but everything else is gonna be a lot harder than usual.
> 
> Just wanted to provide a little context for the last weekish of silence.  Hopefully I'll be getting back into the swing of regular posting now.


Oh my god. Best wishes to you and your family. You'll manage, and if you don't have time to post, just ignore us. Family takes priority (though I understand you are probably bored outta your mind right now).

----------


## farothel

If I hit I have a potential critical (rapiers do that on 18-20): so confirmation: (1d20+3)[*12*] for extra damage: (1d6)[*4*]

Actually my attack the previous round was an 18; so that's also a potential critical:
confirmation: (1d20+3)[*17*] for extra damage: (1d6)[*6*]

If that kills it already, I'll move first to the one Marius is attacking.

----------


## u-b

That's  not your turn yet, actually. Your #653 was a bit ahead of time and #658 is therefore too. I was waiting for Hewitt then and now, but let's say you AoO'ed the last grindylow as it attempted to run. Go save Jess, I suppose?

@Farmerbink: Roger that. No problem if you miss a few post some times.

----------


## farothel

> That's  not your turn yet, actually. Your #653 was a bit ahead of time and #658 is therefore too. I was waiting for Hewitt then and now, but let's say you AoO'ed the last grindylow as it attempted to run. Go save Jess, I suppose?
> 
> @Farmerbink: Roger that. No problem if you miss a few post some times.


Sorry about that.  I must have misread your post.  I've deleted my 658 and you can consider my 653 as my action for this round.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Sorry. I am a bit confused. So, is the grindylow down? Did it run away?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## u-b

> Sorry. I am a bit confused. So, is the grindylow down? Did it run away?


The northern grindylow is down. One last grindylow remains adjacent to Hewitt. It is Hewitt's turn. I'll have you defending yourself if you don't post sometime today.

----------


## farothel

I hope Marcus, Hewitt and the eagle can get the last Grindilow, I think I just managed to get Jessica back up.  Anybody else needs reviving?
I have one more potion of CLW to go.

----------


## Spore

AoO: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

After the potion is applied, Jess is about as healthy as Marius. That is to say, _not_ at 9 hit points.  :Small Amused:

----------


## u-b

All grindylows are dead. Some of you still have some wounds. What's now?

----------


## farothel

Is anybody still at negative hitpoints?

----------


## Spore

Just a bit of RP. Do we assume Jessica has told the group she made a vow not to use armor?

----------


## u-b

By my count, _after_ #662:
Laurelata:	8/8
Hewitt:	10/10
Marius:	7/12
Jessica:	6/9
Tazmara:	10/13

The grindylows have one small spear each. They neither carry other gear nor seem to have any practical means to carry it (no bags, pockets or the like). Anyone with sufficient knowledge might guess they might have a lair somewhere (or several lairs, depending) which might contain more possessions.

----------


## farothel

I hope nobody minds the little teasing Laurelata just did (and will do more in the future most probably).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Spore

> I hope nobody minds the little teasing Laurelata just did (and will do more in the future most probably).


There is enough space in Marius' heart for TWO ladies. (Not really tho.)




> Marius: 7/12


Did I forget some damage?

----------


## farothel

We don't have to do it tonight.  In fact, it might be easier tomorrow when the sun's up and we all see better.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Just a bit of RP. Do we assume Jessica has told the group she made a vow not to use armor?


She would not have shied away from the question, but wouldn't go out of her way to offer either.  Obviously, mechanically is part of the archetype she has taken.  In-character, it will be reflected as an oath of devotion to rely on Shelyn for protection from threats, mundane and otherwise.

----------


## u-b

> Did I forget some damage?


There were #649 and #652




> Jessica ... channels another warm pulse of healing energy.


(1d6)[*2*] everyone

----------


## u-b

Ok, it's my turn, but not today. Will try to post some time tomorrow.

----------


## u-b

Anyone willing to roll know (arcana) do so. The DC would be 20.

----------


## farothel

2 attached fishes.  If it's boat sized remoras, it will indeed slow you down.  I've had a small one following me at some point.  Quite fun for a while.

I don't have knowledge(arcana) so that roll will be without me.

----------


## u-b

They are a bit longer than Lightburn, but not very thick, so Small things overall.

----------


## Spore

> They are a bit longer than Lightburn, but not very thick, so Small things overall.


Lightburn is medium, speaking in Pathfinder terms, is he? Or did Hewitt pick the small eidolon?

----------


## u-b

> Lightburn is medium, speaking in Pathfinder terms, is he? Or did Hewitt pick the small eidolon?


Yes, but that does not mean that every Small creature is shorter than him if they are elongated like snakes or some kinds of fish. They _do_ weigh less though.

Thinking of it. You can also roll Profession (Sailor) to get some insight against the same DC 20.

----------


## Spore

Will do (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

So I put it in discord, but figured I would ask here also.  

My take is that the ship is ultimately not our priority right now.  I'm also hopeful that we'll accidentally solve the problem by pursuing the issue that I think _is_ our priority: namely, where the hell is everyone?  If we can find villagers, we can at least start offloading the second wave of colonists and have them doing useful things rather than sitting on their hands eating food while we wait.  

So my vote is to mentally note that there's weird stuff going on on the ship, go back ashore and continue trying to find the first wave of colonists.

----------


## Spore

Good idea for a survival game such as this.

----------


## u-b

If you do not investigate now, you will be at Talmandor's Bounty shortly before sunset. Early enough to make a short trip ashore, if one is desired, but not for much else. Ramona will propose to land everybody tomorrow (I'll quote the reasons IC when we get to it or if anyone's willing to object). After that, you can plan downtime and adventuring time as you see fit. I have updated the first OOC post with more stuff regarding the downtime, including a spreadsheet detailing housing allocations and capital allocations which you are encouraged to review and/or discuss. Tell me if you have any questions.

----------


## farothel

I would say we wait with exploring, unless the rest thinks it's best to check it out now.

We can also try to figure out a way to get that poltergeist out of the chapel and see what else was in there (I don't think we entered it, at least not for very long).

I'll have to review the downtime system, as I've never used it before.  Laurelata's long term plan is to open an inn in the village, but I guess that will have to wait until we have some farming done for the resources (beer and wine and good food don't pop up from nowhere) or if we can establish trade to get it in from the mainland.

In the meantime I have some survival, I have profession (cook) and some other skills and minor magics that could be useful.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

That is a good point. I suppose its better to go back. We dont really seem prepared to handle the potential barrage of enemies. 

For the downtime, my character wants to start a shop and slowly develop trading opportunities.

----------


## u-b

> For the downtime, my character wants to start a shop and slowly develop trading opportunities.


That's all well and good, but I'll expect you to do your own math using downtime rules and fill in all the details.

----------


## farothel

Okay, I have a few questions on the downtime activities, and one on the last post:
-is there a reason why Laurelata didn't get any gold (probably I have forgotten something somewhere)?

-I see in the spreadsheet that I have already some goods and labour and such.  The downtime rules say a lot about gaining capital, but not much about spending it.  If for instance I want to help with completing the palisade, so we have at least some form of protection, just in case, how much would that cost?

-And if I read it correctly, if for instance I want to go into the woods to set snares and gather fruits and vegetables which I then cook and sell in the colony (the start of an inn basically, but from a food stall to start, using the kitchen in our house), I can just take 10 on my survival skill (for 12 in total) and then take 10 on my cooking skill for 15, correct?  But what does that earn me.  It says skilled labour earns skill/10 gp per day. But is that the survival skill (1gp, 2sp) or the cooking skill (1gp, 5sp)?  And it also says that per 10 I can get 1 'good', so I can do that instead of money, right?  As there will not be a lot of money in the colony, we'll be using some sort of barter system I guess.

----------


## Spore

There is a major issue with 'money' here anyhow. As long as the settlement is not properly fortified and moved into, I assume gold doesn't do anything. Unless the ship brought undefined goods that are personally owned rather than the necessary gear to fortify the outpost.

----------


## u-b

> -is there a reason why Laurelata didn't get any gold (probably I have forgotten something somewhere)?


Laurelata has expressed a desire to establish an inn and thus was allocated a comparable amount of resources instead (or, likely, a greater amount, depending on how you are counting). Would she prefer gold instead?




> -I see in the spreadsheet that I have already some goods and labour and such.  The downtime rules say a lot about gaining capital, but not much about spending it.  If for instance I want to help with completing the palisade, so we have at least some form of protection, just in case, how much would that cost?


The downtime rules I've linked have relevant links in a box on the upper right of the page. For standard-issue buildings refer to Buildings and Organizations section and for custom designs refer to Rooms and Teams section. You will need three sections of Defensive Wall to finish the work already started by previous colonists, but that would mostly work against threats of which you have some advance warning as it wouldn't cover the farmhouses, walling which is probably impractical. You could add up to three Guard Posts in the corners. They were definitely planned, but their construction right now is purely optional.




> -And if I read it correctly, if for instance I want to go into the woods to set snares and gather fruits and vegetables which I then cook and sell in the colony (the start of an inn basically, but from a food stall to start, using the kitchen in our house), I can just take 10 on my survival skill (for 12 in total) and then take 10 on my cooking skill for 15, correct?  But what does that earn me.  It says skilled labour earns skill/10 gp per day. But is that the survival skill (1gp, 2sp) or the cooking skill (1gp, 5sp)?  And it also says that per 10 I can get 1 'good', so I can do that instead of money, right?  As there will not be a lot of money in the colony, we'll be using some sort of barter system I guess.


If you just work for money, you take the better skill, make a check (e.g. taking 10) and that's how many silver pieces you earn. So you can earn 1.5 gp per day without putting yourself in danger. Putting yourself in danger would be adventuring. You can earn 1 unit of goods, but that means doing favors and making arrangements. You will have to pay 10 gp to have the stuff actually delivered. If you _just_ order the stuff to be delivered without any leg work, you'd pay 20 gp for 1 unit of goods.

UPD: Oh, and actually using the kitchen to cook will give +4 to the roll, so you will earn a bit more. I assume with the population count as it is, using a private kitchen for business is still practical. Only one person can use it for business on any one day.

As for the money, I am pretty sure someone will establish a bank sooner or later if the need arises, so that everyone can run on credit to everyone else, without much actual money involved in transactions. Maybe even Ramona does it if it comes to that as the company backing all this clearly has some resources.




> There is a major issue with 'money' here anyhow. As long as the settlement is not properly fortified and moved into, I assume gold doesn't do anything. Unless the ship brought undefined goods that are personally owned rather than the necessary gear to fortify the outpost.


The fortification part is expected to be done with local timber, but also brought-in nails, tools etc., so both generic goods and labor are required. Gold gets you generic goods allocated and the company brought a shipload of them, in addition to the colony's store. Steel, textiles and some food (also leather and hemp, to a lesser extent) would come out of those. Everyone here is in for the money, so gold _does_ something, as long as there is something for sale that is.

----------


## Farmerbink

> LEveryone here is in for the money, so gold _does_ something, as long as there is something for sale that is.


Just a side note, Jessica is definitely *not* in this for the money.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

> Laurelata has expressed a desire to establish an inn and thus was allocated a comparable amount of resources instead (or, likely, a greater amount, depending on how you are counting). Would she prefer gold instead?


No, that's fine.  I'll survive.  :Small Wink: 




> The downtime rules I've linked have relevant links in a box on the upper right of the page. For standard-issue buildings refer to Buildings and Organizations section and for custom designs refer to Rooms and Teams section. You will need three sections of Defensive Wall to finish the work already started by previous colonists, but that would mostly work against threats of which you have some advance warning as it wouldn't cover the farmhouses, walling which is probably impractical. You could add up to three Guard Posts in the corners. They were definitely planned, but their construction right now is purely optional.


20+ years of internet and I forgot that those blue underlined things are clickable.  :Small Red Face:   :Small Eek: 




> If you just work for money, you take the better skill, make a check (e.g. taking 10) and that's how many silver pieces you earn. So you can earn 1.5 gp per day without putting yourself in danger. Putting yourself in danger would be adventuring. You can earn 1 unit of goods, but that means doing favors and making arrangements. You will have to pay 10 gp to have the stuff actually delivered. If you _just_ order the stuff to be delivered without any leg work, you'd pay 20 gp for 1 unit of goods.
> 
> UPD: Oh, and actually using the kitchen to cook will give +4 to the roll, so you will earn a bit more. I assume with the population count as it is, using a private kitchen for business is still practical. Only one person can use it for business on any one day.
> 
> As for the money, I am pretty sure someone will establish a bank sooner or later if the need arises, so that everyone can run on credit to everyone else, without much actual money involved in transactions. Maybe even Ramona does it if it comes to that as the company backing all this clearly has some resources.


As I'm the only one with cooking (I think), it should do until such time as I can build a tavern with extra kitchen.  But that's for the future (those things are expensive).

So if I understand correctly, I first earn money and then use that money to earn goods, correct?




> The fortification part is expected to be done with local timber, but also brought-in nails, tools etc., so both generic goods and labor are required. Gold gets you generic goods allocated and the company brought a shipload of them, in addition to the colony's store. Steel, textiles and some food (also leather and hemp, to a lesser extent) would come out of those. Everyone here is in for the money, so gold _does_ something, as long as there is something for sale that is.


I would say we start by pooling some resources to finish the pallisade and build one guard tower.  We can use close by timber and at the same time clear fields for farming and have a better view for the guards.

One section of defensive wall will be 5 Goods, 2 Influence, 5 Labor, so that's 15 goods, 6 influence and 15 labor for the complete wall, plus 7 Goods, 2 Influence, 6 Labor for one guard post in the most dangerous corner (I would put it near the top or the right on the map).

----------


## u-b

> So if I understand correctly, I first earn money and then use that money to earn goods, correct?


Generally, yes. Although since you are adventurers, you might have a separate source of income to supplement this.




> I would say we start by pooling some resources to finish the pallisade and build one guard tower.  We can use close by timber and at the same time clear fields for farming and have a better view for the guards.
> 
> One section of defensive wall will be 5 Goods, 2 Influence, 5 Labor, so that's 15 goods, 6 influence and 15 labor for the complete wall, plus 7 Goods, 2 Influence, 6 Labor for one guard post in the most dangerous corner (I would put it near the top or the right on the map).


More likely the right, as this would give a better view of the un-walled part of the settlement (or that's what Ramona would say). You can convert Influence to Goods and/or Labor at 1:1 rate for the project as stated, so choose how much, if any, you want to convert.

As a side note, you might want to consider your housing quality sooner or later. At the moment, it has one "double"-style bedroom and can feature sleeping bags or hammocks in the storage room.

----------


## Spore

> Just a side note, Jessica is definitely *not* in this for the money.


Oh, Marius knows. :D

----------


## farothel

I would say we do a quick check of all the buildings, just look inside to make sure they are still empty.  I don't think we need to do it building by building.  I guess a few perception rolls to notice anything and if we do, just those buildings that have something in them should be fine.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey guys.  Just chiming in to let you know that I'm having a bit of difficulty on the home front.  Our nicu baby came home kind of suddenly Sunday PM, and I'm still on the mend from knee surgery.  I hope to have/make time to put together some good stuff for downtime and an in-character post tonight, but the last two nights I've (tried to, mostly) gone to bed at 7:30, 'cuz I'm just out of gas by then.  It doesn't help that I'm having trouble sleeping, but them's the breaks sometimes.  

In the meantime, Jessica will agree with anything that serves to help other people (like doing a sweep of the village- perhaps leaving the chapel for now), and will gladly attempt to help, physically or otherwise, regardless of her ability or likelihood to be successful.

Edit: having done some reading, I think Jessica's most likely downtime pursuits are going to be the acquiring of Goods and Influence.  I don't see her getting too involved with a business, unless running a church qualifies by these rules, but I _do_ want her to be an involved member of the community.  Someone with clout, who can get things done when they need to get done, but doesn't really play the business game.  It's easy for me to imagine something like favors for healing townsfolk and their livestock or otherwise generally helping people out.  When things get really bad, _everyone_ knows her, and has been helped by her at one point or another, so she has lots of "Capital" to draw on.  Does that make sense (and sound satisfying)?

----------


## u-b

> Edit: having done some reading, I think Jessica's most likely downtime pursuits are going to be the acquiring of Goods and Influence.  I don't see her getting too involved with a business, unless running a church qualifies by these rules, but I _do_ want her to be an involved member of the community.  Someone with clout, who can get things done when they need to get done, but doesn't really play the business game.  It's easy for me to imagine something like favors for healing townsfolk and their livestock or otherwise generally helping people out.  When things get really bad, _everyone_ knows her, and has been helped by her at one point or another, so she has lots of "Capital" to draw on.  Does that make sense (and sound satisfying)?


The capital has to be paid for sooner or later (it costs some money to ackquire eitehr way) and for simplicity of bookkeeping we'll pay on acquision. Therefore, if you do not use the capital, you just sink money. Goods are also somewhat scarce and having tham allocated to you for no purpose does not seem optimal. Other than that, I see no problems with it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Does that mean that the "ghost" is still where we last saw it?

----------


## u-b

You have not checked, for the reason it being invisible. One way to check would be to provoke its reaction to someone or something, but you'll have to describe how exactly you do that.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, a point of clarification: do you want us to literally tell you where we are when the boat slows down? 

Jessica would generally be taking a hands-on approach to helping unload the ship, but I'm content letting you decide (randomly or not) whether she's on the cargo vessel or ashore or on the main ship when it happens.

----------


## u-b

> Hey, a point of clarification: do you want us to literally tell you where we are when the boat slows down?


Yep.




> Jessica would generally be taking a hands-on approach to helping unload the ship, but I'm content letting you decide (randomly or not) whether she's on the cargo vessel or ashore or on the main ship when it happens.


Got it. Will wait for some more input before I proceed.

----------


## farothel

Question: do we have a harpoon onboard?  Or failing that, any spear or javelin will do?

I can also take some fishing gear out and see if they want to come to it.

----------


## u-b

Assume that you have harpoons, fishing nets and spears. Either on Perigrine or on land. For simplicity, let's assume it's all in the tool house.

----------


## Spore

I am not really in it with my heart to be honest. I am sorry to Bink for having our little RP end in nothing though I assume Marius will still fancy her if it comes to it. I think Marius would oversee the camp's construction.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Meery Christmas, guys! I hope you have a good night.

----------


## Farmerbink

> I am not really in it with my heart to be honest. I am sorry to Bink for having our little RP end in nothing though I assume Marius will still fancy her if it comes to it. I think Marius would oversee the camp's construction.


Sorry to hear it, but grateful that you came out and told us.  

In any sort of long-term sense, we'll probably need a front liner, now/again.  I know lots of people I'd be happy to invite, if you'd like, u_b.  Just let me know.




> Meery Christmas, guys! I hope you have a good night.


And you as well!  We're having a fun, small gathering (MiL and BiL came into town), and I'm enjoying the reprieve of nap time XD.




> The fish seems to be waiting for the throw. It darts away with an astonishing speed in general direction of the open sea.


I guess the boat isn't moving right now, so we can't tell if it suddenly moves faster again?

----------


## farothel

> I guess the boat isn't moving right now, so we can't tell if it suddenly moves faster again?


We can test if it works and if it does, we just have to chase away all the fish.  I was hoping to catch one so we could study it and see where it came from.

----------


## u-b

> In any sort of long-term sense, we'll probably need a front liner, now/again.  I know lots of people I'd be happy to invite, if you'd like, u_b.  Just let me know.


Let's invite one person. First come, first served. I won't make a re-recruitment thread, so here or on Discord.




> I guess the boat isn't moving right now, so we can't tell if it suddenly moves faster again?


Could be checked for magic and/or (longer, but more definite) sailed some distance to test.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Let's invite one person. First come, first served. I won't make a re-recruitment thread, so here or on Discord.


Cool.  I've told and invited my brother (DarkOne, in Discord).  He'll have a character ready later today.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Greetings! Is there a Big 16 from which I can work? I understand you need a meat-shield, front-liner in combat; what is needed socially? What do the other PCs look like?

Thanks!

----------


## farothel

> Greetings! Is there a Big 16 from which I can work? I understand you need a meat-shield, front-liner in combat; what is needed socially? What do the other PCs look like?
> 
> Thanks!


Check the first post of this tread.  There are links to all PCs and to the recruitment tread (where the big16 are in).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Check the first post of this tread.  There are links to all PCs and to the recruitment tread (where the big16 are in).


I found all those after I posted. Will check them out. Thanks!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri (no last name) is nearly done. I still need to get gear done, but otherwise he is ready for review.

*Spoiler: Henri picture and description*
Show



The huge half-orc before you doesn't look handsome or friendly. With heavily patterned tattoos over most of his visible skin and a lopsided, asymmetric face, Henri is usually shunned for his appearance before he even opens his tusked-mouth.

Henri is a Wild Stalker-archetype Ranger, so he will not have Favored Enemies, an Animal Companion, or a specific Combat Style and will instead have Barbarian rage and Rage Powers as he levels up. He is also a VMC Oracle of Waves, and will develop some powers related to water as he advances.

Mechanically he is not the fastest in combat, but he is a melee combatant that prefers to stand apart from his allies at the front of combat. Out of combat he won't talk much, but will instead work to be the outdoors-expert and help the party stay safe when exploring in the wilderness.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Henri isn't actually a mean or (intentionally) rude person. He's quiet, though. If he can say nothing and express himself through actions, he does. If one word will suffice, he doesn't use two. The half-orc has learned that people fear him and often lash out without warning, so he is a loner who prefers the company of nature over people.

*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

*Racial Traits from being a Half-Orc*

Pariah - Henri's family was peaceful and content to live lives isolated from their violent relatives in the lands near the Holds of Belkzen. However, given the war-filled history of the area they were never allowed to live a peaceful life there. When the family moved south towards the Inner Sea they encountered frequent - and sometimes violent - prejudices along the way. Even as a young boy Henri found himself a pariah in human-dominated lands, isolated and shunned (at best) by most everyone he encountered.

Shaman's Apprentice - Henri's father was a mystic dedicated to nature and peaceful relations between intelligent races and the natural world. Once they found a place where they could farm and hunt in relative peace, Henri and his family worked very hard, learning to endure long days and nights without stopping. It toughed Henri up considerably and led to his success later in life.

Sacred Tattoo - The tattoos on Henri's body were placed there by his father. Though not actually magical, Henri believes they give him luck and remembers all the stories surrounding their creation.

*(Normal) Traits*

Fate's Favored (Faith) - In spite of his difficult life so far, Henri is right where the fates want him. He's luckier than most, when it really, really matters.

Armor Expert (Combat) - As a young man Henri was conscripted by more than one army, pulled abruptly from his home by force and then forced from one battlefield to another. Though not trained for war, his hardy upbringing and natural strength proved valuable. His squad leaders eventually noted his skills with tracking and animals and made him a scout. It is from other scouts that he learned how to best wear his armor, tying the straps down just so he could avoid the most constricting aspects of it.

Eagle Knight Recruit (Campaign) - Henri is not the paragon of diplomatic humanity that usually attracts the attention of the Eagle Knights. It is for this reason that they felt he would be a good, secret agent of the organization to travel onboard the Venture Company ships headed to Talmandor's Bounty. As a young, but well-respected scout in the military, Henri was selected and told to board the ship headed for the colony. Henri is about as subtle and ingratiating as rough-grit sandpaper, but he made it across the ocean without giving himself away, largely by not speaking most of the time. Once in the pristine wilderness of the islands Henri found a place he could really love and call home. He has interpreted his orders to see to the colony's safety as a directive to stay on the outskirts and look for threats from the wilds that might endanger the good people trying to make lives for themselves. It allows him to be alone, safe from prejudicial violence, and still see to the contract he made with the Eagle Knights. He sends reports as expected, but not one word more.

*Spoiler: Drawback*
Show

Loner - Henri doesn't trust people and usually prefers to be alone. He knows that sometimes you have to work others and can be a team player, but his doubts and distrust never fully fade - he's been hurt too many times to forget.

Henri's life has been tough, and he prefers not to spend much time on the past as a result. Born near Belkzen Hold, he and his family traveled far to avoid warfare and instead found prejudice and violence for their appearances and race. Once they finally found an abandoned farm far out in the wilds of Taldor they tried to settle down and work the land, living in concert with nature and making the most peaceful life for themselves that they could.

Unfortunately, peace is hard to hold, and their farm was in the path of one of the many armies traveling the lands. Henri was snatched up - an enormous, strong, and well-behaved half-orc teenager was too good to pass up - and conscripted into several different wars over the following years. He was quiet and kept to himself, an ideal soldier and scout. However, during one particularly brutal, amphibious assault he took a bad injury, severely breaking a leg and developing a painful limp from which he has never fully recovered.

(What he doesn't know is that it was this event that brought him to the attention of mysterious forces of wave and water. His leg, cursed to make him lame for the rest of his life, was the cost of strange powers that will develop as he becomes a lesser-Oracle of Waves over time.)

When approached by a team of Eagle Knights to go "under cover" to the colony of Talmandor's Bounty he agreed (mostly by way of silently not arguing) and ended up on the Peregrine with a bonus from the Knights and his gear from the army. He's excited to explore the wilds of Azlant and find a place for himself far from the war and strife of the Inner Seas. During the trip over the ocean he found a kinship with the sounds of the waves and water and enjoys exploring the wilderness - especially the beaches - of the island where the colony lies. 

Little does he know that things are about to get exciting...again...

Can I take the "Shaman's Apprentice" Half-Orc racial trait (to get Endurance) and at level three, when as a Ranger I would get Endurance, select a different feat? Specifically, I would be hoping to get Die Hard, for which Endurance is a pre-requisite.

----------


## u-b

> Can I take the "Shaman's Apprentice" Half-Orc racial trait (to get Endurance) and at level three, when as a Ranger I would get Endurance, select a different feat? Specifically, I would be hoping to get Die Hard, for which Endurance is a pre-requisite.


Yeah, that's fine. Looks good overall. You start with some limited experience and with extra 200 gp starting funds. I'll need a myth weavers seet to add you.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oops - that's what I get for multi-tasking. Here you go: Henri.

----------


## u-b

Well, if you people are waiting for me to introduce Henri, please don't. Henri is somewhere on the dry land, having landed just recently, and can hear/see some commotion on the dock, but that's about it. He's probably aware of the whole story of the ship being slowed down (feel free to read last few pages) and of course you have met onboard during the long voyage from Andoran.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Awesome, got it. I will take some time to read it today.

Thanks!

----------


## Farmerbink

> Well, if you people are waiting for me to introduce Henri, please don't. Henri is somewhere on the dry land, having landed just recently, and can hear/see some commotion on the dock, but that's about it. He's probably aware of the whole story of the ship being slowed down (feel free to read last few pages) and of course you have met onboard during the long voyage from Andoran.


noted!  Jessica will gladly take the role of social butterfly to get him involved and keep him feeling appreciated! XD

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> noted!  Jessica will gladly take the role of social butterfly to get him involved and keep him feeling appreciated! XD


I can probably help there, based on what little I have ready of the IC so far.

Is it fair to summarize what Henri knows as: the other PCs left the ship to investigate the abandoned first-colony. They were attacked on the way to shore, and had an interesting time of it once on the beach too. Now the crew is trying to get the other colonists on ground (because you cannot keep them on the ship forever) and things are going slowly due to mysterious fish-issues.

Have I missed anything Henri would know? Can he be a part of one of the boats that have just made it to shore?

----------


## u-b

That's about it. And yes, you could have arrived in the boat with Jessica.

----------


## u-b

> Maybe as you have knowledge(nature), here is a good point to jump in.


DC 10 to make an informed guess that these things are not natural. Probably magical beasties?

----------


## u-b

1. Three sections of Defensive Wall and one Guard Post. The wall will be complete in two weeks and the tower a week after that. This will tie most of the woodworking potential of the colony and require some attention from you, but won't completely prevent other activities. The resources required are:

22 Goods
21 Labor
8 Influence

You can convert your influence at 1:1 ratio for this project, specify what each particular backer of this project expends or otherwise provides.

2. Are you posting the night guards for the first night after landing, for a set number of nights or "forever"?

3. A proposal to keep everyone in the two bunkhouses could be considered, but will not be popular. If you want to press on with it, specify the period of time for which it should extend and I'll set diplomacy DC. A period of "forever" is unlikely to pass.

----------


## farothel

> 1. Three sections of Defensive Wall and one Guard Post. The wall will be complete in two weeks and the tower a week after that. This will tie most of the woodworking potential of the colony and require some attention from you, but won't completely prevent other activities. The resources required are:
> 
> 22 Goods
> 21 Labor
> 8 Influence
> 
> You can convert your influence at 1:1 ratio for this project, specify what each particular backer of this project expends or otherwise provides.


I would propose the following:
Hewitt: 12 influence
Jessica: 7 influence
Laurelata: 10 influence, 2 other
Marius: 12 influence
Tazmara: 7 influence
That brings us to 50 and I was hoping all the other colonists would supply the extra 1 needed.

I can then use the labour and goods I still have to add an extra bedroom to our house (after the tower and palisade are completed of course).  That's also good for the entire group, but I don't mind paying for that on my own (and as that will not have a 1:1 exchange rate, I want to keep the correct stuff for that).




> 2. Are you posting the night guards for the first night after landing, for a set number of nights or "forever"?


I would say forever, but as soon as the palisade and tower are completed, the number of guards can go down of course (at night, 2 on the tower should be sufficient, especially if they have a bell or something to raise the alarm).




> 3. A proposal to keep everyone in the two bunkhouses could be considered, but will not be popular. If you want to press on with it, specify the period of time for which it should extend and I'll set diplomacy DC. A period of "forever" is unlikely to pass.


I would say until the tower is completed.  That way they also have a good reason to get this done as quickly as possible and it gives a clear end date.  A case could be made until the palisade is completed (that's a week less).

During this time I would as other activity to go out in the forest to hunt for food and cook it for sale to the workers, as I mentioned before.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Jessica: 7 influence- I was hoping all the other colonists would supply the extra 1 needed.


 Fine by me.  I don't mind contributing an 8th, if we can't get the 1 from the colonists.




> I would say forever, but as soon as the palisade and tower are completed, the number of guards can go down of course (at night, 2 on the tower should be sufficient, especially if they have a bell or something to raise the alarm).


 This.  I agree completely.




> I would say until the tower is completed.  That way they also have a good reason to get this done as quickly as possible and it gives a clear end date.  A case could be made until the palisade is completed (that's a week less).


 I was going to initially suggest the wall, but would be even happier with the tower.  *Spoiler: Diplomacy check- set your DC first!*
Show

(1d20+7)[*15*] diplomacy to convince the folks to hang in the bunkhouses _overnight only_.


I still need to flesh out the details on _how,_ but Jessica will by trying to help with the work and/or otherwise pursue Influence and Magical capital.

----------


## u-b

The DC for that diplomacy check was 25. I was intending to mention that you cound spend Influence and/or make more people stand by the idea (by Aid Another checks), but seems you've just presented it and nobody was particularly impressed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Well, I'd like to imagine others could still assist, but I'm a bit surprised the DC is that high.  I would think self preservation would go further to allay concerns than that.  Still, ultimately these people are people with their own concerns and desires.  Hopefully they don't get themselves killed. *shrugs*

----------


## farothel

Tried to help out, but the dice were not with me this time.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm lost on the "colony mechanics" that seem to have been discussed. Henri probably lacks any points to invest, but when able can we link those rules for me? Thanks!

----------


## farothel

> I'm lost on the "colony mechanics" that seem to have been discussed. Henri probably lacks any points to invest, but when able can we link those rules for me? Thanks!


There's a bunch of links in the first post of the OOC topic.  It's a downtime sort of thing where we build the colony up (or help to do so).

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, who should make the roll? I dont have any diplomacy though I have a +3 cha.

----------


## u-b

> I can then use the labour and goods I still have to add an extra bedroom to our house (after the tower and palisade are completed of course).  That's also good for the entire group, but I don't mind paying for that on my own (and as that will not have a 1:1 exchange rate, I want to keep the correct stuff for that).


As for the extra bedroom, I see three options:
1. Repurposing the storage room. This should be simpler and cheaper option, but, of course, will cost you a storage room.
2. Expanding the house footprint. This will cost you some extra influence on top of the room's usual cost (for expanding in the limited walled area).
3. Expanding the house vertically. This will require you to choose three rooms and pay for them at once, but you'll get a whole second floor for your house.

----------


## farothel

> As for the extra bedroom, I see three options:
> 1. Repurposing the storage room. This should be simpler and cheaper option, but, of course, will cost you a storage room.
> 2. Expanding the house footprint. This will cost you some extra influence on top of the room's usual cost (for expanding in the limited walled area).
> 3. Expanding the house vertically. This will require you to choose three rooms and pay for them at once, but you'll get a whole second floor for your house.


I would go with option 1 for now.  We don't really need the storage room at the moment and we can always convert it back when we have enough money to get the second floor on.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

@farithel. I suppose that sounds like a good option. Lets go ith that one.

I think I will have my chracter look for deals with possible suppliers from the farms.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hummm... 

So serious question, we've still got "adventurer" stuff to do, right?  

There's the grindylow hideout (which we think we spotted from the ship)
I _think_ we had a lead on the disappearing villagers still, right?  Tracks we hadn't followed from the other campsite or something?
At minimum, we can continue to scout the island generically.  At some point, it'll need to be done, and it's _obviously_ not safe for most.

I _can_ post about Jessica helping Ramona in the abandoned government building trying to make sense of the records, but otherwise she's kind of just going to hang around helping people with things.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri knows only what you guys tell him about all of this, so he's glad to help (especially with outdoors-stuff) and will generally follow along to help. 

As a player I am game with anything specific that has been presented as story-related.

----------


## farothel

> Henri knows only what you guys tell him about all of this, so he's glad to help (especially with outdoors-stuff) and will generally follow along to help. 
> 
> As a player I am game with anything specific that has been presented as story-related.


They have reported before, and I would assume that if Henri was on the boat, he heard (at least some rumours).  But while scouting in the forest, Laurelata can give him a more thorough briefing.

----------


## Farmerbink

freaking.  :Small Sigh: 

My dice don't want Jessica to be particularly well received, it appears.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Is the trio out exploring within earshot of the injured farmers crying out in pain?

----------


## Farmerbink

It seems unlikely to me, but I could be wrong.  It's not a small island, and the village is fairly distant from the _edge_ of the treeline.

----------


## u-b

> Is the trio out exploring within earshot of the injured farmers crying out in pain?


Nope. You are an hour and a half into the wilderness and might be back in maybe just under an hour if you make it straight (half that in you are in a hurry). No way you could hear that. Also, tha trail you've found is reasonably fresh, but not extra hot. It was probably made some time in the morning, one to several hours ago.

----------


## farothel

I think we made the mistake again of splitting up the party.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## u-b

I'll wait for DarkOne to agree or disagree with the rest. Will post the village events at the same time.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm about to post that Henri follows the others' lead. Don't wait on me unless you have other reasons, please.

----------


## u-b

If you don't want to sneak closer of anything, just climb the trees (whoever is climbing them; you can take 10; a failure might or might not be loud enough, we'll see) and have your surprise round. I'll roll initiatives _after_ that round. The wind is marginal here under the trees and you expect it to be even less in the ravine  below. Looking up at the treetops you expect it to blow _from_ (1d12)[*8*] o'clock relative to you looking at the boars.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, I'm not a hunter in real life, but I know wild boars are dangerous and not to be trifled with. I'm playing Henri cautious (until he gains the ability to rage at level 3), so if we can climb trees here and take our first free shots, that's what he would recommend. Better to hit a boar, weaken it, have it either charge ineffectually or run off, and then repeat the process till we start to get some kills.

Mechanically we could consider this a hunting skill check, using Survival and other skills if you'd like. I'm not sure that would earn XP, but I'm also not trying to squeeze out XP for this encounter if that doesn't make sense. If you want it to be combat, I am fine with that too, though hopefully it will be one-sided since the boars won't have ranged options (unless they are _really_ weird...and scary...and monstrous...).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> If you don't want to sneak closer of anything, just climb the trees (whoever is climbing them; you can take 10; a failure might or might not be loud enough, we'll see) and have your surprise round. I'll roll initiatives _after_ that round. The wind is marginal here under the trees and you expect it to be even less in the ravine  below. Looking up at the treetops you expect it to blow _from_ (1d20+2)[*21*] o'clock relative to you looking at the boars.


Climb check (taking 10) is a *15*. From there, do you just want an attack roll? If so, here's Henri's: Longbow to hit (1d20+2)[*21*], (20x3) (1d20+2)[*6*], piercing damage (1d8)[*8*], critical strike damage (2d8)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

> I'm assuming the others would "sell" a portion to Jessica, though to be honest I'm not quite clear on exactly where the math comes down.


I went with standart 5 cp worth of good meal sans the drinks, broken down into 3 sp worth of cooked meat and 1 sp worth of veggies, which would be a poor meal by themselves. The drinks are in fact available, but would cost extra. These are somewhat inflated tavern-type prices, but hey, the first day of good food is definitely counts as "dining out".

----------


## farothel

Boar stew is basically what I had at Christmas eve, so yes, it could count as dining out.

----------


## u-b

If you agree with the plan, go ahead and start preparations (position yourselves, cast buffing spells, position yourselves again, then roll stealth and initiative).

----------


## farothel

> If you agree with the plan, go ahead and start preparations (position yourselves, cast buffing spells, position yourselves again, then roll stealth and initiative).


Is this for the removal of the ghost, or for the boars?

initiative: (1d20+9)[*11*]
stealth: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Is this for the removal of the ghost, or for the boars?
> 
> initiative: [roll0]
> stealth: [roll1]


I would think the boars?  It sounds to me like the poltergeist is more bookkeeping than encounter at this point.

----------


## u-b

The ghost, actually. I'll run the combat myself, but one thing to know is when exactly it starts throwing stuff. Can roll that myself too, but since you are posting anyway...

----------


## Farmerbink

Huh.  I'm afraid I don't follow then.  The channels would work through walls/around windows, right?  I would think we can just stand behind the wall and pump it full of metaphorical lead.

----------


## u-b

Not if it's a Burst.

----------


## Farmerbink

OK.  I follow that.  New to cleric-y stuff.

Jessica would cast protection from evil on herself, and then you just need stealth and initiative?  
(1d20+1)[*5*] stealth (to get into position unnoticed)
(1d20+2)[*21*] initiative

----------


## farothel

So, who wants the bow?  I can take it, but I already have the magical armour and that might be a bit too much for one character to get both interesting items.

Also: do we have boar spears somewhere in the inventory?

----------


## u-b

> Also: do we have boar spears somewhere in the inventory?


You have your choice of spears from PFSRD (short, long, whatever).

----------


## farothel

> You have your choice of spears from PFSRD (short, long, whatever).


https://www.d20pfsrd.com/equipment/w...ns/spear-boar/
I'll take at least one of these with me then.  It's more for the fluff than anything else, but I'm proficient with them, so that's at least something.  But you hunt boars either with specialised equipment or heavy crossbows.

Oh, We'll also take a net and some extra rope if that's okay.  We have to catch those little ones somehow.  We can use the travois we made the day before to haul it all to the hunting site (and to bring the boar and piglets back of course).

----------


## u-b

That one is fine. Rope and net are fine too. Go forth and roll some survival, stealth and perception. I assume you are going hunting the same day. Jessica is down some channels, but unless you are particularly unlucky that should not be critical.

UPD: As for the bow, Eamon advises you not take it out of the village on missions such as hunting. He is of the opinion that it should be kept where it is until it is needed. (and yes, he can use it himself)

----------


## Farmerbink

> Oh, We'll also take a net and some extra rope if that's okay.  We have to catch those little ones somehow.


Jessica has plenty of strength, and due to being an unarmored archetype, plenty of unused carrying capacity.  She'll offer to carry some things if needed.




> We can use the travois we made the day before to haul it all to the hunting site (and to bring the boar and piglets back of course).


1: TIL.  Thanks for that vocabulary word!
2: Perhaps Jessica carrying things is utterly redundant until there's a lot of meat on said _travois_.  My scrabble friends are gonna _love_ that one!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

> Jessica has plenty of strength, and due to being an unarmored archetype, plenty of unused carrying capacity.  She'll offer to carry some things if needed.
> 
> 1: TIL.  Thanks for that vocabulary word!
> 2: Perhaps Jessica carrying things is utterly redundant until there's a lot of meat on said _travois_.  My scrabble friends are gonna _love_ that one!


Always willing to help people win at scrabble.  :Small Cool:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Ouch! Henri believes in the "kill them before they kill you" style, but with a first injury like that and a crappy attack roll I am hoping that some magic (not necessarily literally) happens to help make this encounter go well...

----------


## Farmerbink

Haha.  Maybe Jessica doesn't got you.  XD

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Should I make any kind of roll to catch the piglets?  :Small Confused:

----------


## u-b

Only if you want to do it fast and/or know when each piglet is caught. The roll would be a nonlethal attack roll from Lightburn (not sure ATM if natural attacks suffer -4 to hit if made nonlethally) followed by the desired nonlethal damage (does not have to be at full strength).

Assume this is round 2. Lightburn can make one attack against a first piglet right now and repeat until he succeeds. Then a number of rounds of chasing equal to the round number when the last piglet was successfully caught, then more attacks, then similarly even more chasing, etc.

Or it will just happen when the combat with the momma boar is successfully resolved. Will take a bit more time for the piglets spreading, but not by overmuch.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Have we established rules for HPs when leveling up? Personally, I _hate_ it when dice screw me, which is often, so I am not too thrilled with the idea of rolling HPs, but will follow the directions of our DM.

----------


## Farmerbink

It was asked in discord but I didn't see an answer.  

Is this 24g each or total?

----------


## u-b

> Is this 24g each or total?


Total. 4 per piglet.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

My character and his eidolon have been updated and ready for review.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

> Total. 4 per piglet.


That's 6gp per character.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Spellcraft roll as asked on the discord server.

(1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## farothel

Question on downtime stuff: how do I indicate what I have earned in that week?  The spending of those points is clear, but how to gain them is still not fully clear?  And I'm also not sure what type of points I gain?

----------


## u-b

> Question on downtime stuff: how do I indicate what I have earned in that week?  The spending of those points is clear, but how to gain them is still not fully clear?  And I'm also not sure what type of points I gain?


You track gold on your sheet. If you earn it, just increase your balance. If you earn capital instead, you pay gold and write the earned capital on the colony sheet. The kitchen helps you earn gold and goods only, though you can use other skills to earn other types of capital.

----------


## farothel

> You track gold on your sheet. If you earn it, just increase your balance. If you earn capital instead, you pay gold and write the earned capital on the colony sheet. The kitchen helps you earn gold and goods only, though you can use other skills to earn other types of capital.


So if I understood the 'Table: Skilled Capital Earnings' correctly, this cooking will gain me 1 good/day, correct, or 7 goods for the full period?  Or is this unskilled labour?

Sorry for all the questions, but I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly.

----------


## u-b

You have a skill of 6 and the kitchen gives 4 more, so you can take 10 for a total value of 20, which gives you either 20 silvers per day or 2 goods per day, but you'd have to pay 10 gp per point of goods earned. If you are working nonstop, it's seven times that, varying day-by day as you see fit.

----------


## farothel

Question on making a bedroom out of the storage room?  Is that an upgrade or does it count as a complete new room?  Just to know how much I have to spend to get that done?

----------


## u-b

An upgrade. Basically, you'll need a window and furnishings.

----------


## farothel

> An upgrade. Basically, you'll need a window and furnishings.


Okay, then we'll do that as soon as the palisade and the watchtower are finished.  That way we can use the fact that we also rough it as leverage to the other colonists to agree with the watch scheme thing.

I assume that the palisade will be done at the end of the next period.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

What details can you share about Lyra, the NPC cartographer, *u-b*? It seems likely that Henri will develop a close working relationship with her, given his proclivities to be outdoors and her profession. Henri's social skills suck, but he would be an enthusiastic guard and assistant. Would you like me to post to this effect?

----------


## u-b

Lyra Heatherly (yes she's a half-elf). If you want to know more, you dig it IC.

----------


## Farmerbink

It looks like Jessica's best mechanical option is the generic skilled labor choice.  The rules suggest dividing by 10, (for working 5-days in a week) but with two weeks worth of work to be done, it's the same thing as just not dividing by 10.  Almost all of the skills are listed in the context of earning capital.  Depending on your ruling, I'd like to use one of those skills to earn gold as well.  Alternatively, perform is explicitly listed for that purpose.  At any rate, step 1 is the d20.

(1d20)[*16*] 

In the case that you'd allow linguistics or diplomacy to be used for earning money, it's a +7 modifier.  I can see linguistics mattering as a scribe or documenting important details.  Obviously, that was a factor with the previous wave of colonists.  I would suspect it will be here also.  She also knows several languages, and can gladly translate as needed.  Diplomacy is listed as an appropriate means for producing _all four_ of the capital options.  I can't come up with a direct function for gp off the top of my head.  In the case of diplomacy, the mod would be +11 +12- (forgot to level her up before counting) (might as well use the religion trait I'm carrying around).

Alternatively, the modifier for perform is just +4.  

Let me know, please.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'm trying to understand the downtime rules but am not sure I have a clear direction for Henri to take. Is it possible to apply the Survival skill using these rules? Perhaps to help collect supplies for the colony? Food and anything special that might be useful and such? If so, I think for now Henri would like to turn his effort into GP, since it is at least flexible in use...

Survival - (1d20+7)[*17*]

From here what do I need to do?

----------


## farothel

> It looks like Jessica's best mechanical option is the generic skilled labor choice.  The rules suggest dividing by 10, (for working 5-days in a week) but with two weeks worth of work to be done, it's the same thing as just not dividing by 10.  Almost all of the skills are listed in the context of earning capital.  Depending on your ruling, I'd like to use one of those skills to earn gold as well.  Alternatively, perform is explicitly listed for that purpose.  At any rate, step 1 is the d20.
> 
> [roll0]  
> 
> In the case that you'd allow linguistics or diplomacy to be used for earning money, it's a +7 modifier.  I can see linguistics mattering as a scribe or documenting important details.  Obviously, that was a factor with the previous wave of colonists.  I would suspect it will be here also.  She also knows several languages, and can gladly translate as needed.  Diplomacy is listed as an appropriate means for producing _all four_ of the capital options.  I can't come up with a direct function for gp off the top of my head.  In the case of diplomacy, the mod would be +11 +12- (forgot to level her up before counting) (might as well use the religion trait I'm carrying around).
> 
> Alternatively, the modifier for perform is just +4.  
> 
> Let me know, please.


You can also provide religious and magical services to the colony.  I assume that people will fall, trip, have accidents and will need healing.  Not all require spells, but the heal skill can be very useful in a colony like this.  Going out with Henri and Lyra can be used to gather the herbs needed to treat people.  A few skill ranks in profession (herbalist) and you're good to go in that direction.

----------


## u-b

> Is it possible to apply the Survival skill using these rules? ... From here what do I need to do?


I was actually planning to write up a payday event, when it is found out that Milo Cattenbury is not serving as Lyra's assistand, but Henri does. Then Henri would be offered the backpay, the position, etcetera. Go ahead and write it yourself. Survival would work for the job. Also, it is a roll per day, if you do it rolled, but for gp it is simpler to always take 10 instead.

Diplomacy is fine for all management roles, so assuming Jessica wants to do some of the sort, go ahead and describe what she does. Again, if you do it for money, always taking 10 is simpler.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Diplomacy is fine for all management roles, so assuming Jessica wants to do some of the sort, go ahead and describe what she does. Again, if you do it for money, always taking 10 is simpler.


Duly noted.  I'll take 10 in the future, and have written up a description for the immediate events.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d2)[*1*] 
1 is wilderness
2 is village

----------


## DarkOne7141981

@*u-b* - Was that an "11" on the attack roll of the trap? Or did Henri take 18 damage?

Thanks!

----------


## u-b

Attack roll, yes. It's a miss.

----------


## farothel

It looks like Laurelata is a ghost, while Henri is carrying that sign with 'The heroes are here'.

----------


## farothel

knowledge(dungeoneering): (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## farothel

I'm first going to let the others do something.

----------


## farothel

Does Hewitt has a cure potion (or a cure spell) or something?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Nope I have nothing that heals. If we had a wand of cure light wounds or if my eidolon had the cure light wounds (Sp), I could help but I got nothing.

----------


## farothel

I have a potion of cure light (and 1 rank in heal), so I hope I'm just in time.  You can keep up the fight (I just damaged the gobbo a bit).

----------


## Farmerbink

Well, by the numbers, Jessica will survive (as long as you guys do).

@u_b, I'd like to formally open channels for discussions of retraining?  In this case, specifically, I'd be wanting to abandon the cleric archetypes that forbid Jessica from using armor.  :Small Eek: 

Let me know how strict you want to be about RAW, and I'll look into the possibilities.

----------


## farothel

You can use this near-death experience as catalyst for the change.  If there's one thing that will change you, it will be an experience like that.

----------


## u-b

> In this case, specifically, I'd be wanting to abandon the cleric archetypes that forbid Jessica from using armor. 
> 
> Let me know how strict you want to be about RAW, and I'll look into the possibilities.


This campaign will not feature retraining hit points. All other options are left open. There are two other clerics in the settlement, so dropping archetypes won't be problematic. You will still need the gold (or you can substitute the influence) and time (let's say 10 days total to drop two archetypes). Gaining archetypes after that might be more tricky and will merit another discussion (you'll probably do it self-trained and influence won't help).

----------


## Farmerbink

I don't think I plan to pursue any other archetypes.  That said, we're still talking about 100g (or the equivalent influence), and 10 days of downtime, so it won't be happening in any immediate sense.  At least now I've got something to pursue with downtime.

----------


## farothel

I think that crit will take care of the last one in melee.  Now we just need to know how many rounds we can try to take the last one down.

----------


## farothel

Forgot to add the holy damage to the bow: (2d6)[*12*] (as 16 might actually be a hit).

EDIT: if it's a hit, it's probably dead now.

----------


## u-b

Good enough. I rolled it too and was writing a post putting the runner at zero hit points, but let's use yours, it'll be quicker and it's not like he'd run from you anyway. You got them all.

----------


## u-b

> appraise: (1d20+7)[25]


The gemstone is an onyx. By homeland's retail prices it would be worth 200gp.

The dice would be worth about 75gp based mainly on worksmanship (pure silver content would not worth that much). You estimate the price could be raised if you can slap a really good story on them, but that would require both the story and a first-hand account of it at the point of sale.

Now that Lightburn is with you and you are back to full health, what do you do? Sticking around? Going home?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri is back to 100% after the heals, so he would be content to either stay and study the ruins or explore the area to find the goblin tribe(s). However, I understand Hewitt might be low on spells, and others get a vote.

I am flexible, but understand the value of discretion. Henri will support wherever the others go.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

What does Lightburn look like? Is it clearly extraplanar, or more like an animal?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> What does Lightburn look like? Is it clearly extraplanar, or more like an animal?


Here is a link to Lightburn's char sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2095103

----------


## u-b



----------


## farothel

I assume that this day we start out with Lightburn with us?

----------


## u-b

Okay, Henri can see what's there and there is no clear entrance to any dungeon or such. As for making sense of it without entering, you can attampt a trained know (enginiering) with DC 15.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, out-of-character, is there a dungeon for us here? As the player, I am trying to find what I assumed was the next dungeon, but if there isn't one and it would be obvious to Henri, then I can have him take a chill pill and just watch out for centipedes _and_ goblins while in the ruins...

----------


## u-b

There is no pre-generated dungeon. I'd let you find some valuables if you dig them or something, but this is not required to continue with the campaign.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I wasn't trying to go off book - made the assumption that something interesting was (underground) here. Henri will help look around and see if we find anything to direct us above ground.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I was hoping for more input from the other PCs on Henri's plan. Making a ghillie suit is not a short process, but it is effective if he takes the time. Any opinions?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica won't be comfortable hanging around all that long, but she'll defer to Henri's expertise.

She also won't be comfortable hanging around far from him, but knows better than to give away the party.

----------


## Farmerbink

Uh.  You guys read the part about how there's a Goblin lady out collecting mushrooms or something headed for us, yeah?

----------


## farothel

Yes, I was sort of ignoring her as long as she didn't see us.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Uh.  You guys read the part about how there's a Goblin lady out collecting mushrooms or something headed for us, yeah?


I think it noteworthy that *u-b* isn't asking for Stealth checks to hide or Initiative. If that is being _hinted_ at because the goblin is approaching that closely, then I will roll when requested. Otherwise Henri would remain focused on setting himself up for the longer-reconnaissance and observation.

----------


## farothel

I'll do my perception check here so I can include the results in my IC post.
(1d20+8)[*9*]

EDIT: I'll have to move closer I think.

----------


## u-b

> Is there a goblin in range of a 40-ft charge? If so, Henri will charge one.


Yep, and you've just charged one for no effect.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Yeah, my (virtual) dice hate me. Natural "1"s suck...

----------


## u-b

You are six miles away from the village. The way back is mostly trackless woods, but you are pretty sure you would be back before the sunset even if you had to carry all three goblins which are, say, 35 pounds each. You would be tired by another day of walking and Hewitt will probably be outright exhausted, but that could be fixed with a few days of rest. If there are no objections, I'll get you on the way sometime tomorrow (we will see if you encounter something along the way, but if you follow your markings, you probably won't).

----------


## farothel

sounds good.  Laurelata will be looking out during the trip back home.  Not only for ambushes and such, but also for more herbs they can use.  Not really searching, but just keeping a lookout for it.

----------


## Farmerbink

> You are six miles away from the village. The way back is mostly trackless woods, but you are pretty sure you would be back before the sunset even if you had to carry all three goblins which are, say, 35 pounds each. You would be tired by another day of walking and Hewitt will probably be outright exhausted, but that could be fixed with a few days of rest. If there are no objections, I'll get you on the way sometime tomorrow (we will see if you encounter something along the way, but if you follow your markings, you probably won't).


This course is definitely my preference.  If there's any plausible path to rehabilitation and alliance, it's going to take time.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, I am Active Duty US Navy, currently on "shore duty," but will be going underway for about a month starting mid-June. I will be back, but won't have consistent access to forums or Discord (or any at all) until mid-July. Until I leave I will keep posting, but if/when I drop off it isn't forever. Please BOT Sanamin and Thargril as necessary.

I will remind everyone of this a day or two before I leave - just wanted to put it out there for planning purposes and so that no one was surprised.

Thanks!

----------


## Farmerbink

It occurs to me that a diplomacy check should be in order: (1d20+8)[*18*]

Whatever penalties may apply, Jessica is determined to keep trying again until she starts to make progress or the Goblins force us to kill them for our own safety.

----------


## u-b

There is a recently constructed guard tower, the ground floor of which can be re-purposed as a holding cell. Normaly, there would be a guard on the upper floor, but changing him regularly would be problematic with unbound goblins on the ground floor, so you can just close the trap door, take the ladder out and leave the guard standing outside of the ground floor door. It will be cramped and you might want to procure some mats or what not for them to lie on, but seems quite doable.

----------


## farothel

I think it's best if Jessica takes the lead (she has the best diplomacy skill) with Laurelata helping.
diplomacy (aid another): (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

in the interest of clarity, is there out-of-character objection to trying to make nice with the Goblins?  

I can come up with a variety of ways Jessica would react, and don't want to force this if the other players disapprove, just want to be clear about whether or not the disapproval is in-game RP for Jessica to overcome or out-of-character annoyance at a perceived waste of time.

----------


## farothel

Actually I kinda like it.  Somewhere between first and second edition Pathfinder, goblins became a player race, so something has to have made that change and has goblins accepted.  Why not this?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

From me, it is entirely an in-game objection.  Taz has a dark history with goblins, plus decades of dwarven mindset toward goblins imprinted on her.  That said, I do think the points she's raised are at least partially valid.  So as a player, I certainly don't have a strong opinion.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As a player - no issue.
In-character - Henri is a simple man from a military background. He has no outright hatred of goblins, but is not of the mindset to look for peaceful resolutions to conflicts with enemies who attack him on sight. 

If there were a delegation from the goblins to the colony he would have no problem. 

If somehow his orcish heritage helped make the goblins friendlier (monstrous-ish races?) then he'd be glad to help.

But with captured goblins who tried to kill him during the capture after they were planning to attack the village (or so he thought)...yeah, he's confused, not that smart, and not particularly diplomatic.

In-character he won't sabotage the effort, but he also doesn't have any good idea how to help with an effort he doesn't understand.

----------


## Farmerbink

Good deal.  I can get behind all of that.  Thanks for the quick responses.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> Being pointed by Laurelata in the direction of the grindylow, Jessica scans the shoreline for more. This does not yield good results - the sandy beach, trees, buches, but no grindylows. Jessica's attention keeps returning to the direction where she saw the grindylow. The cape is the only stone thing, maybe sort of a pumice or something. Very uneven. And, in one particular place, having suspiciously negative slope right near the water. She points at it, and asks if anyone knows what she sees. But she can get only so much from the party. Marius sees _it_, whatever it is, but cannot say if there is an underwater cave there or if the negative slope ends at that.


There we go!  Good memory, Farmerbink ...though I'm not sure if anyone but Taz would be up for a (partially) underwater adventure just yet.  We could go investigate more closely though.

----------


## farothel

I think Taz is the only one who can do an underwater adventure right now.  The rest could do a very short underwater adventure (say about 3 minutes in game time max, and probably shorter).  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Taking 20 on Stealth (*23*) and Survival (*27*) if allowed to prepare something like a hunting blind for the party to use while staying near the goblin village.





> Taking 10, most likely, as you cannot try ad nauseam, but you do claim +2 bonus on subsequent stealth as if helping everyone and yourself, and the survival is good enough.


That sounds fine. So it looks like our Blind has a static DC of 13 to see and we have a boost to our stealth of +2 when using it? That about summarize things?

Depending on how long our survey of the goblin village lasts, can Henri keep working on the blind? I would do dice rolls, but I'm not sure the cost in terms of time/effort/risk. Can you give me an idea on that?

----------


## u-b

> That sounds fine. So it looks like our Blind has a static DC of 13 to see and we have a boost to our stealth of +2 when using it? That about summarize things?


Yep.




> Depending on how long our survey of the goblin village lasts, can Henri keep working on the blind? I would do dice rolls, but I'm not sure the cost in terms of time/effort/risk. Can you give me an idea on that?


You can, but you will not be using _any_ stealth while at it. Let's say 20 minutes with DC 15 gives +2. Further 40 minutes at DC 20 gives another +2. You can try these as much as you want, spending time as normal. Trying to achieve greater benefit would be impractical.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'll take those opportunities, then. Survival to improve the blind, working for a couple of hours (or until interrupted) - (1d20+7)[*10*] (fail), (1d20+7)[*21*] (pass - total of 40 minutes spent so far), (1d20+7)[*19*] (fail), (1d20+7)[*21*] (pass - total of 120 minutes, or two hours, spent), (1d20+7)[*16*], (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## farothel

Laurelata Perform check: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> That question is at least partially for u-b.  In my head the Grindylows attacked us at night after the first encounter with them.


Yep. You were camping burning fire not far from the sea, from here and from a previous camp. You can try to see if they do that again or you can make other arrangements. I'll post hopefully some time tomorrow.

----------


## u-b

> Then I will take off my armour, drop the rope and take 10 (for 15 in total), climb down and put the armour back on.


I mean, leaving the campsite is not problematic. The problem is, your target is a (semi-)underwater cave on the other side of the rock that is mostly surrounded by the sea. So, you will be getting from the top of the rock down to the cave entrance. It might be expected that the action starts as soon as the first person is down. I did not mention approaching the top of the rock from the land because it is not problematic, but down below you probably won't have much time to don the armor. Or maybe you will.

----------


## farothel

> I mean, leaving the campsite is not problematic. The problem is, your target is a (semi-)underwater cave on the other side of the rock that is mostly surrounded by the sea. So, you will be getting from the top of the rock down to the cave entrance. It might be expected that the action starts as soon as the first person is down. I did not mention approaching the top of the rock from the land because it is not problematic, but down below you probably won't have much time to don the armor. Or maybe you will.


Then I'll best go first and Henri covers.  He can take 10 for 15 with his armour on.  And with the rope, the DC will be a lower so I can take 10 for 14 without problem.  And I'm quite good to hide out.

----------


## Farmerbink

> ...And with the rope, the DC will be a lower so I can take 10 for 14 without problem.


I get the impression that using the rope was an alternative to skill checks.  Unless something notably complicates it, climbing a rope with a wall to brace is DC 5.  Almost anyone can take-10 it (also assuming take 10 is an option).  Obviously, if we start getting attacked immediately, taking 10 will be out of the question, but DC 5 is still practically too low to *fail so badly that you fall*.    Unless your net modifier is negative.

At any rate, climbing seems obviously a better choice for us than swimming.  I'm fine with Laurelata or Henri being the first down- and Jessica has plenty of heals to go around if things go south.

----------


## farothel

perception check Laurelata: (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yeah, lets go down. I suppose it would mean both Lightburn and Hewitt go down almost at the same time.

----------


## u-b

Would Lightburn try to use the rope somehow or just try DC 15 climb check?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Would Lightburn try to use the rope somehow or just try DC 15 climb check?


Using the rope, of course.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Between Aquakinesis, Ocean's Kiss, and Waterdancer, Taz is basically as comfortable in water as on land.  Depending on the answer to the next question, she would either adjust her bouyancy to keep her head and shoulders out of the water, or adjust it to sink and swim/walk along the bottom.  

Rules question:  Darkvision underwater?  It's hard to see underwater because A) particulates spoiling clarity of water, B) currents and overdensities cause bending effects that result in distant objects blurring, and C) difficulty of light to penetrate water.  Dark vision should completely resolve C, I suspect since dark vision is clearly not light-based that B would also be a non-issue, leaving just A.  I would think then darkvision in water would work like normal vision in fog with visible distance set by clarity of water.  If you have a different interpretation, let me know.  Is this water pretty clear?  If so Taz would likely just be underwater.  If not, she would make herself float.

----------


## farothel

As scuba diver I can probably give some explanation on this.  Your head is only a foot or so under water, it's only A that really comes into play and that depends on the soil more than on most other things.  If it's solid rock with no sand on top, there is little that can be in the water and it will be clear.  If it's soft mud, the fact that we walk through it means you won't be seeing a lot (if anything) under water and neither will the grindylows.

----------


## u-b

The rock is largely rock and the beach near to it is largely sand, so I rule the water should be clear enough.




> I assume the rocks in cave F3 are climable?


Yep. Let's rule it is DC 10.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, Lightburn is definitely the fastest here. So, if I am understand correctly, we can trigger the trap and then move on, right? Or do we need to disable it? Just trying to make sure I understood everything correctly.

----------


## u-b

> Well, Lightburn is definitely the fastest here. So, if I am understand correctly, we can trigger the trap and then move on, right? Or do we need to disable it? Just trying to make sure I understood everything correctly.


No need to disable. Lightburn should be able to tigger it just fine and then you can pass through it safely.

----------


## Farmerbink

> No need to disable. Lightburn should be able to tigger it just fine and then you can pass through it safely.


I was having trouble visualizing the situation.  If this works without threat to any of us, I'm totally on board!

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.

----------


## Farmerbink

I _think_ DarkOne accounted for the bless bonus.  

I'm pretty sure everyone else left it off.  

You've all got 9 more rounds of +1 to hit and +1 to saves vs fear

----------


## farothel

> Overall a +1 Longspear is as much damage on a non-crit as Henri's bec de corbin. On a critical hit the bec de corbin is much more damage, though. I will take it if no one else wants it, but won't argue at all if someone else would like it.
> 
> On the other hand, if Henri is to be the frontline, the Amulet of Natural AC +1 would be very welcome. Does anyone else want it?


For me it's okay if you take both, especially the amulet.  I've already taken most stuff from the last mission, so I'm going to refrain for now.  The gems and others stuff we can divide later.

----------


## u-b

> I'm not sure how to do this, but I'd really like something graphic to help us imagine what the explored portions of the island look like so far. Can we get some help here, *u-b*? Can you link an image of the map with the unexplored areas spoilered or something?


Basically, you have explored and mapped everything that can be explored while returning to the willage by the evening. Well, except the main crater itself, but you don't expect there to be anything. Further exploration will require staying in the wilderness overnight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Thank you, *u-b*, that is a great start!

So, the colony is along the coastline of the bay on the lower left (southwest?) of the island? Roughly speaking, where are the noteworthy items we've found? The goblin village, ruins, ettercap nest, grindylow lair, etc...?

----------


## u-b

> So, the colony is along the coastline of the bay on the lower left (southwest?) of the island? Roughly speaking, where are the noteworthy items we've found? The goblin village, ruins, ettercap nest, grindylow lair, etc...?


Okay, now with (G)oblins, (G)rindylows, (E)ttercap, (R)uins and your (V)illage marked.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Thank you so much! That helps visualize things a great deal!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, before we move on, can we vote about who to tell what? Just so we are all on the same page.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

What do we hope to accomplish by telling people? A ghosts testimony is suspect at best, IMO, and (not to meta-game too much) the NPCs wont win this for us. Its on the PCs to save the day, so Im inclined to keep this close to the chest and tell as few as we can. Every choice is risky, so take the risk that keeps the knowledge in our hands. Thats my discussion on the vote.

As for a specific vote, I say we tell no one, or at most two or three trusted NPCs.

----------


## farothel

I agree to tell as little as possible, but we will have to tell the priests at least something.  We have talked to the ghosts and they know it and they will at least want to know if they can use the chapel again (which we actually didn't ask the ghost now that I think about it  :Small Sigh:   :Small Red Face:  ).

Perhaps we can tell them that we need to find the body of this Arkley dude and that we're going to search for it during our regular exploration activities.  And we'll have to get away from the colony for a longer time I think to search for those ruins and indeed, the ankhegs.

----------


## u-b

> ...and indeed, the ankhegs.


That is assuming there _are_ ankhegs anywhere nearby. It is not guaranteed that previous colonists failed to address every problem they have encountered, at least to some extent, and you've already dealt with one momma ankheg and its spawn here near the village. Of course, there might be more ankhegs elsewhere on this island, so, if you are inclined to, go ahead and search.  :Small Amused:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

IC - Taz thinks we need as many people as possible to be aware.  In her mind, Ramona needs to be informed (chain of command and all), but she also thinks Ramona is the most in danger of succumbing to whatever this is.  If Ramona starts acting a little odd, having this in the public mindset would ultimately help to get control taking away from her.  Also, if the danger is known, people might be more suspicious of odd commands.  She also thinks that _we_ could become compromised by this influence at the ruins and endanger the colony.  The best way is for eveyone to know of the danger and for no one to know that anyone else knows.

OOC and Metagamey - Taz doesn't want to cause a panic, but lacks the foresight to realize that is exactly what her plan would do.  I think that telling some would be useful, as an NPC could tip us off that someone is acting odd.  I think having Ramona know _who_ we told is a bad idea, as they would almost certainly be targeted (that is if whatever Ramona knows would be known to this controlling influence).  Also, OOC worry about the colony if we all become compromised is pretty pointless.  I'm on the fence as to whether it is valuable to tell Ramona OOC, but I can't see good IC reasons not to tell her.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Also, if the danger is known, people might be more suspicious of odd commands
> 
>  I think that telling some would be useful, as an NPC could tip us off that someone is acting odd.


Theres no reason to expect NPCs wont tell us when someone is acting oddly. The only difference here is the degree of paranoia our discussions inspire.




> The best way is for eveyone to know of the danger and for no one to know that anyone else knows.


I think I just went cross-eyed 

This is the sort of overly complex plan that never works as well as intended and frequently blows up in everyones faces. I think we tell as few as possible to avoid exactly this sort of hampering-complexity.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> I think I just went cross-eyed 
> 
> This is the sort of overly complex plan that never works as well as intended and frequently blows up in everyones faces. I think we tell as few as possible to avoid exactly this sort of hampering-complexity.


I completely agree that the full realization of what Taz would want to do here is incredibly complicated and ultimately very stupid (hence the IC and OOC division).  This sort of looming witch trial has terrified her into concocting terrible plans. 

It will be difficult to persuade her that we should not tell anyone at all, because she wouldn't want to become a danger to the colony after visiting the ruins.  She also thinks telling just Ramona is too dangerous.  So telling Ramona and a few others is her ultimate vote.

----------


## Farmerbink

We never did find any more chokers, either.  I imagine they have to reproduce somehow....

And I feel like most of what we have so far is speculation.  It makes sense to me, but it's not at all concrete yet.  

At any rate, I vote for the priests and Ramona, and if we want to keep Marius as a thing, him.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> We never did find any more chokers, either.  I imagine they have to reproduce somehow....
> 
> And I feel like most of what we have so far is speculation.  It makes sense to me, but it's not at all concrete yet.  
> 
> At any rate, I vote for the priests and Ramona, and if we want to keep Marius as a thing, him.


I agree. At the very least, we should inform Ramona on the details. I dont think Hewitt would like the idea of lying to probably the most influential person in the colony. So, my vote goes to doing the same.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica would not be talking: (1d20+18)[*27*]  "bluff"

(1d20+8)[*27*] sense motive

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wow! Lightburn rolled a 20! I suppose it compensates Hewitt´s terrible rolls.  :Small Cool:

----------


## farothel

So Laurelata is the only one talking?  Sounds about right.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Could matter? (1d20+5)[*18*] know (religion)

----------


## farothel

knowledge(arcana): (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

knowledge(nature): (1d20+4)[*23*]
survival: (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

> Hewitt wonders about the hold. "Is it really safe to even go to the other side? It could be a trap." Hewitt replies not feeling confident about getting there.


Is Lightburn there with you? How far is he from the entrance?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Is Lightburn there with you? How far is he from the entrance?


It should just besides him. Both should be around ten feet from the entrance.

----------


## farothel

If we encounter a trap, I think it will come down to my saves or my hitpoint total rather than my finding it.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Perception: (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

> ...she _does_ sense magic, but not yet the details of it...





> Well, at least I didn't see any particular magic...


Sorry, I was not perfectly clear. You _do_ see magic and there is a lot of it, actually, I was just giving you time to act in those three round needed to fully sense it. You sort of acted now, so I'll post what happens next some time today.

----------


## farothel

I'll edit then, as she will wait the three rounds to get a better sense of it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Since we are on page 50, should a new thread be made?  :Small Confused:

----------


## u-b

I think so. Thanks for the reminder. Go ahead and post in the current thread (it should be good for your actions this turn) and I'll start a new thread with my next DM's post.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

@*u-b*: Was that a surprise round? No opportunity to try and respond? I thought we were all being pretty cautious/paranoid...

----------


## u-b

> @*u-b*: Was that a surprise round?


No. It was their initiative. You did nothing much on your initiative because you did not see any of them. I did not roll for it because they were giving you the initiative to walk further. I do not always _roll_ for the initiative as you might have noticed.

----------


## u-b

New IC thread

----------


## u-b

> at 14/22 HPs, so a single CLW is likely to go unwasted, if we think it a good idea...


It seems you have already been healed a bit...



> Jessica stays in the back, gripping her glaive fruitlessly.  "Smile upon us, mistress!"  She raises her idol high, using it to channel the healing energy of her goddess.
> 
> ...
> 
> (1d6)[6] HP to everyone...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I wanted to wish you all happy holidays!

----------


## Farmerbink

Thanks man, you too!

It was pretty nuts with a 1 and 3 year old, but good.  :-)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Thanks man, you too!
> 
> It was pretty nuts with a 1 and 3 year old, but good.  :-)


Sounds hard! But hey, I am glad you had a good time.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I hope everyone will have a Happy new Year. Good wishes to all!

----------


## farothel

As I rolled a natural 20 on my attack roll: crit confirmation (1d20+4)[*8*]
if crit: (2d8+2)[*13*] extra damage

EDIT: I don't think so.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Forgot initiative:  (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

me too. XD

(1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Initiative: (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oh yeah. Inititative, I almost forgot.  :Small Red Face: 

Lightburn: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Hewitt: (1d20+2)[*4*]

Edit: Lets have Lightburn wait until Hewitt so that their action stay together.  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

attack: (1d20+4)[*14*]
damage: (1d6)[*4*]

if crit: confirm: (1d20+4)[*19*]
extra damage: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, people, I was doing some math and with crossbows disabled and fishmen killed you've just hit 5075 xp, if you know what I mean...  :Small Amused:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

We level up to 3? Yay!

----------


## farothel

Great, I'll do the update.  How did we do HP again?  roll or take average?  It's been a while.

Can I take a rank in linguistics and take Aztlan as language?  Assuming Jessica learned me?

----------


## u-b

Averaged hit points. Taking Azlanti is fine.

----------


## u-b

Craft (Clockwork) anyone?

----------


## farothel

Sure, I can take that.  I have enough skillpoints to put some around.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Any issues with retraining a feat that Henri gets as a bonus feat or taking one from further down that feat chain? If retraining is the only option, does he need to pay the time and cash to do the retraining?

He gets Endurance as a bonus feat from being a Half-Orc _and_ from level 3 of Ranger.

I'd like to take Diehard instead which has Endurance as a prerequisite.

Pending answers on that, Henri is updated. Request DM check.

----------


## u-b

> He gets Endurance as a bonus feat from being a Half-Orc _and_ from level 3 of Ranger.
> 
> I'd like to take Diehard instead which has Endurance as a prerequisite.


Just take another Endurance from the Ranger and your orc feat is treated as retrained automatically. If anything, your orcish blood puts you at greater risk of untimely death, so no problem with me.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Finally, the time has come to get the dervish dance feat.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Can Jessica's efforts with the captured Goblins justify a rank in linguistics to learn their language?

And if so, is it just "Goblin?"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Speaking of languages, what was the language of the spider creature? It would be a good long run benefit to be able to speak with the creature directly and one in the party could have helped him learnt the language.

----------


## u-b

> Can Jessica's efforts with the captured Goblins justify a rank in linguistics to learn their language?


Yes.



> Speaking of languages, what was the language of the spider creature? It would be a good long run benefit to be able to speak with the creature directly and one in the party could have helped him learnt the language.


It speaks it's sort of "Common", which is known to you as Azlanti. Would be impossible to learn it based on that interaction, but since the party does know the language anyway...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

What language are the statues and writing in? "Old Azlanti?"

----------


## u-b

The same Azlanti. As far as you know, it's not actively evolving. Probably something to do with most of the native speakers being dead.

----------


## Farmerbink

@DaOldeWolf, if you're not opposed, I will probably take feats to prepare to build Jessica as a summoner of sorts.  I figure you tend to have Lightburn around most of the time, so it won't really be too redundant I hope?  I don't remember what (if anything) I really hand planned, and I like the idea of summons giving more targets for my channels.

Edit: I also apparently have a racial trait that I get two languages per rank of linguistics.  Any one have a suggestion in addition to Goblin?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> It speaks it's sort of "Common", which is known to you as Azlanti. Would be impossible to learn it based on that interaction, but since the party does know the language anyway...


Thanks! Between his interest in history and a potential trading ally, Hewitt would really benefit of getting the language for IC reasons.




> @DaOldeWolf, if you're not opposed, I will probably take feats to prepare to build Jessica as a summoner of sorts.  I figure you tend to have Lightburn around most of the time, so it won't really be too redundant I hope?  I don't remember what (if anything) I really hand planned, and I like the idea of summons giving more targets for my channels.
> 
> Edit: I also apparently have a racial trait that I get two languages per rank of linguistics.  Any one have a suggestion in addition to Goblin?


Go ahead. I dont mind at all.  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

> Edit: I also apparently have a racial trait that I get two languages per rank of linguistics.  Any one have a suggestion in addition to Goblin?


If it have to be languages we can learn here on the island, Laurelata has Draconic, Elven and Gnome she can teach Jessica.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ok. Lets see Lighburn and Hewitt roll for appraise:

Lightburn: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Hewitt: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

I really hope that bluff roll isn't needed, as it's not all that good.

----------


## Farmerbink

@u_b: in the most recent map, is the "9" row occupy-able?  Not precisely sure what options we have other than beat these things down and channel for heals to make it last, but if we can get more people in the room, it'll certainly help.

----------


## u-b

> @u_b: in the most recent map, is the "9" row occupy-able?  Not precisely sure what options we have other than beat these things down and channel for heals to make it last, but if we can get more people in the room, it'll certainly help.


You either climb on the table, jump on the table or squeeze near the table. Good chance some of that will provoke.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hey Farmerbink! Sorry if I sound dumb for asking this but what would you like Lightburn to do? (asking to help make it happen)

----------


## Farmerbink

I figured he would get on the table to attack?  I'm not real firm on the details, to be honest, but mostly Jessica is equipped to stand in the back and enable everyone else to do the fighting, so I figured I'd play into that. XD

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Would casting identify help in this very specific case?

----------


## u-b

> Would casting identify help in this very specific case?


Yes, it should be some good. The things are at least partially magical and even the torsos might still have lingering auras left.

----------


## farothel

Know (arcana) 20
(1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

My understanding is that DC 10 can be attempted by anyone?

So (1d20+1)[*4*] know engineering

edit: hahahaha, naturally XD

----------


## u-b

Unless told otherwise, I'll try to get you upstairs some time tomorrow.

----------


## Farmerbink

It seems to me we're all on board with that.  :-)

----------


## farothel

question: can we grab his weapon and try to pull him down?
and do we get an AoO in if we simply drop prone?
because I think Laurelata would have point (except for Henri, she has the best stealth score and is probably better at finding traps), so I'd rather now

----------


## u-b

You can sunder or disarm as usual, though he might get the weapon out of your reach after your first try. Grabbing the weapon would be a grapple or a disarm with bare hands.

So, Henri goes first and withdraws out of reach.

----------


## farothel

Other question: can we crawl (at crawl speed of course) and stay out of his reach?

----------


## u-b

Sort of yes at the start, but as the distance between the ramp and the upper floor gets less, you'll be back in his reach, assuming he moves, and then you'll be hit while crawling...

----------


## Farmerbink

Kinda thought more than 4 HP was gonna come there.  Gonna channel again as well: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## farothel

So what now?  We can rush all in, so only one person gets the AoO and the others can rush through?  Or try ranged attacks?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> So what now?  We can rush all in, so only one person gets the AoO and the others can rush through?  Or try ranged attacks?


Given his position, ranged attacks seem pretty hopeless until we are up the stairs.  I would say someone should take the AoO, and then we go, except now it is likely a readied action AND an AoO.

----------


## Farmerbink

I vote for a summon.  Doesn't really matter if it takes a heavy AoO or two, and the rest of us can push past.  We'll have to make time to resummon lightburn after, but I don't see a downside other than that.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I proposed this on discord, but I'll repeat here.  A good strategy would be to have Hewitt dismiss Lightburn and summon an earth elemental.  The earth elemental can use earthglide to go up through the walls/floor and bull rush the thing from behind (at +7, likely against a flat-footed foe, I'd think) into the stairwell.  We can then attack it directly.  Seems a very clean plan.  

I would have Taz propose the idea, but I think she would have no idea that Hewitt can do these things.  Certainly Hewitt (or Laurelata with high int or Jessica with a rank in know planes) could suggest it though.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata initiative: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri's Initiative: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz initiative:  (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

We all seem to be rolling quite well this round.  :Small Furious:

----------


## u-b

Yeah, that does not look good. I will resolve later when everyone is done, but that AoO is a hit...

----------


## u-b

> "Can anyone see if the summoned wolf is still there?" Hewitt requests as he waits to see if there is going to be the need for another summon.


The summoned wolf would be dead under Jessica's feet, but has probably disappeared already. Hewiit cannot see it from where he is, but you can assume someone tells him that much. Also, I'll rule that with Summoner's special summons, of which you can have only one active, you can always sense if it is active or not.

----------


## u-b

> Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft


I'm pretty sure that is _not_ the case...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Must have typoed that - was meant to be 1/30 HPs. I will correct.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Cure Light Wounds from the previous day: (1d8+3)[*4*] HPs healed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Taz and Henri mentioned needing more HP.  I'll deduct 4 uses of the healing kit to use treat deadly wounds on both.

Farther mentioned in the discord server that he'd roll to assist, at +2.

Jessica Heal for Henri: (1d20+10)[*14*] vs DC 20
Laurelata assist: (1d20+2)[*5*] vs 10

Jessica Heal for Tazmara: (1d20+10)[*16*] vs DC 20
Laurelata assist: (1d20+2)[*5*] vs 10

Garbage rolls mean no heals for anyone.  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Farmerbink

Instead, we'll start the morning with prayer time!  Channels all around!  :Small Eek: 

We'll stop when no one is more than 10 HP from full.

(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(2d6)[*2*]
(2d6)[*8*]

I think two does it.  18 HP to everyone for two channels isn't bad.

As an aside, _PLEASE_ post HP, at least, in a stat block- especially when we're talking about healing.  Digging into character sheets makes this more complicated than it needs to be.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Mhhh.... I think my char will observe for the moment since he doesnt really have any magic that can help here.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I was thinking about casting protection from evil to at least give the character a chance for a reroll against charm effect. What do you guys think? Its not full proof and I am not sure how they would react to such suggestion.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I think it's a great idea, even if he doesn't want it.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I think that is a good idea too, but maybe it makes sense to wait until we are in a place where we can better address the fallout if it fails.

----------


## Farmerbink

Super solid.  Plan it in character.... maybe outskirts close to camp, where we'll have the advantage if it doesn't want to play nice (he'll still need water?)

----------


## Farmerbink

For clarification, I strongly suggest we go down in order of "with dark vision" -> "without dark vision."

I'm perfectly content to have anything shift around within those categories, but can't support announcing our presence with any less than as many people as we can get down the hole.

----------


## farothel

I only have low-light vision, so I'll be going at the end.  Besides, you can't really put on a torch underwater anyway.

----------


## farothel

initiative time: (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+2)[*9*] initiative

oh well :Small Annoyed:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Initiative (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## farothel

Hewitt and Lightburn to go and we can go to the next round I think.

----------


## Farmerbink

fail.  (2d6)[*7*] HP for the second channel

----------


## Farmerbink

double fail.  I neglected the perception entirely: (1d20+2)[*8*]

for what it's worth XD

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica has darkvision, so perception: (1d20+2)[*17*]

She'll be in position 3

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Perception:  (1d20+7)[*24*] (Darkvision and sense aberration for an additional +2 if aberration)

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Perception: (1d20+9)[*22*] (including +2 for sense aberration)

----------


## u-b

The torch, if not water-proofed before submerging, is likely no good. You'll need some serious fire or a _Prestidigitation_ or some such. Hewitt has _Light_, though, and I will proceed with that in mind.

----------


## Farmerbink

Noted.  Oh well

----------


## farothel

Laurelata's will save: (1d20+2)[*11*]

EDIT: I guess that's a fail, no matter what the test was.  11 is not all that much, but then, Laurelata isn't all that good in the will save department.

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## Farmerbink

as requested: (1d20+5)[*20*] will
edit: hope that'll do.  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

As said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I posted this in the discord, but Hewitt could summon an earth elemental as that should have no difficulty passing through the wall.

----------


## Farmerbink

Uh.  I think we're waiting on Hewitt to make some handle animal checks?

----------


## u-b

Well, anyone can make those checks, if anyone can make those checks... I'll go with earth elemental plan B if I get no response and no objections.

----------


## u-b

> Unknown DCs, know arcana with detect magic to identify:
> (1d20+5)[20] magic stone
> (1d20+5)[6] belt
> (1d20+5)[20] cloak


I think it's Spellcraft, but you have it too, so no problem in here.

magic stone => thunderstone
magic cloak => shield cloak

----------


## u-b

> You go back to the village and have a guard call up the priests. The priests say neither of them can just break the enchantment, but there is this plan: the three of you can cast every spell slot as a Protection from Evil. This is not guaranteed to work, but the chances are solid. Can be done as soon as tomorrow and, if not working, repeated the day after that.


That won't be permanent solution, but you should have a good chance of being able to talk to Rayland without outside influence. If you proceed with the proposal, please specify how exactly do you set up and perform the whole affair.

----------


## farothel

perception test for Laurelata: (1d20+9)[*18*]

EDIT: I screwed up the code for my attack, but as I didn't make my miss chance, it doesn't really matter anyway.

----------


## farothel

Possible critical (rapier has crit range 18-20): (1d20+5)[*24*] for extra damage: (1d6+3)[*4*]

----------


## farothel

Okay, as discussed on Discord, same attack roll and miss chance roll with the bow, so here's the bow damage as it's different: (1d8+1)[*3*] (and if evil: (2d6)[*8*] good damage).

----------


## farothel

Another potential critical hit: (1d20+5)[*6*] confirmation for extra damage: (2d8+2)[*12*] (as a longbow is x3)

EDIT: I think that's not a confirmation, but the original damage is not too bad.

I roll a 20 and then a 1.  Luckily in that order.

----------


## farothel

time for a will save: (1d20+2)[*17*]

EDIT: is that enough to save or will I be at -1 HP?

----------


## u-b

17 is enough.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I guess a bunch of rounds worth of stabilization until she dies or stabilizes on her own:
2 - (1d20+1)[*14*]
3 - (1d20+1)[*6*]
4 - (1d20+1)[*21*]
5 - (1d20+1)[*7*]
6 - (1d20+1)[*21*]
7 - (1d20+1)[*20*]
8 - (1d20+1)[*3*]
9 - (1d20+1)[*18*]
10 - (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "So, what should we do now?" Hewitt asks the rest wondering what they should do next since things didnt exactly turned how they were hoping for.


This is 100% my question as a player too. I am largely lost for the long-term plan.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> This is 100% my question as a player too. I am largely lost for the long-term plan.


That is also partially why I asked. 

PD. Happy new Year!

----------


## u-b

At this particular point, not knowing what to do is just fine, so feel free to to anything or nothing as you see fit. I largely expect you to freak out, prepare for the worst and/or fumble around trying to find the opposition, but as long as you post IC and spend time, the game will go forward just fine, if maybe with different outcomes.

----------


## farothel

We have the following magic items (I find the numbering strange, but okay):

2. A full vial, with a faint aura - potion of cure light wounds.
3. A wand, with a faint aura - wand of mage armor 16/50.
4. Four large clay flasks - alchemist fires.
5. A cloak with a faint aura - cloak of resistance +1.
6. A plain wide steel ring, with a faint aura - ring of protection +1.
7. A mithral ring engraved with with a pattern of rolling waves all over it, with a faint aura - saltspray ring.
11. A breastplate with a faint aura - breastplate +1.
12. A cloak with a faint aura - cloak of resistance +1.
13. A full vial, with a faint aura - potion of cure moderate wounds.
14. A full vial, with a different faint aura - elixir of swimming.
15. A full vial, with another faint aura - silversheen.

As Laurelata already has a magical armour and a magical weapon, I'll let everyone else have first pick on this batch, but I will give a few suggestions anyway.
-ring of protection: Jessica.  Her AC is really low, so everything extra is good.
-wand of mage armour: Hewitt.  He's the only one who can use it and he can also use extra AC.
-Breastplate: Henri.  Again he's the only one who can use it and he already has a breastplate, so he can exchange it easily.
-Cloaks of resistance: Hewitt has low saves across, so him probably one.  The other is a bit open for everybody (Henri and Taz have the highest saves at the moment).
-alchemist fires: to those who can throw them (they're martial weapons, so I guess only Henri).  Or sell them off.
-Potions: spread out across.  Taz and Henri can take the cure potions, Hewitt the swim potion (he has the lowest swim score), maybe Henri the silversheen (he has the highest damage quite in case we need silver to hurt something)
-Saltspray ring: I'm not sure we need it

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> We have the following magic items (I find the numbering strange, but okay):
> 
> 2. A full vial, with a faint aura - potion of cure light wounds.
> 3. A wand, with a faint aura - wand of mage armor 16/50.
> 4. Four large clay flasks - alchemist fires.
> 5. A cloak with a faint aura - cloak of resistance +1.
> 6. A plain wide steel ring, with a faint aura - ring of protection +1.
> 7. A mithral ring engraved with with a pattern of rolling waves all over it, with a faint aura - saltspray ring.
> 11. A breastplate with a faint aura - breastplate +1.
> ...


*Bolding* mine.

I think your assessments make sense, except that AC is a binary thing - either you have enough or you shouldn't bother. The Ring of Protection +1 should go to a PC intending to continue to invest in AC. If @*FarmerBink* agrees, I'd like to recommend Henri get the ring too. I will continue to put the effort into AC (with the only negative being Rage as he levels up).

----------


## u-b

> I find the numbering strange, but okay


I kept the numbers from the original lists, which included more stuff on Eliza.

----------

